# I Will Type You



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

Answer honestly or my analysis will be skewed. Skip any you wish to. Answer-friendly bolded format. Be as descriptive as you like

*Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?*

*Question two. Describe your ideal partner.*

*Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.*

*Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.*

*Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.*

*Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?*

*Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?*

*Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?*

*Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?*

*Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?*

*Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?*

*Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.*

*Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.*

*Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?*

*Question five. Romantic comedies?*

*Question six. Physics?*

*Question seven. Farts?*

*Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?*

*Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?*

*Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here*

*Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? *

*Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?
*


* *




Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? (It reminded me of 20q but for mbti lol) 
* *




yes I made it twenty questions on purpose


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

*Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?* No; a throw blanket is out of place and there's a pile of papers on the desk, but besides that, all is in its right place.

*Question two. Describe your ideal partner.* Honest, respectful, and introverted. Someone who I can share silence with. 

*Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.* Plague. I think about what it must have been like to live in different centuries with the plague and the different treatment methods over the years. I also think about how, even though it can be treated with antibiotics in a hospital setting with modern strains, whether or not biophages would be a better way to treat it - especially so it wouldn't become resistant to antibiotics in that case. I am basically obsessed with Plague (Yersinia Pestis).

Other than that, I think a lot about science in general. Neurological anomalies is one, too, especially how it affects criminality. 

*Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.* Research and read.

*Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.* I don't like to compete with anyone except myself. I think I have moderate levels of ambition. I have drive, but I'm not someone who wants to step on anyone else to get to the top of my job or anything and I don't want to be a workaholic because then I wouldn't have much time with my family. 

*Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?* Save for one, my friends are very ideas-oriented people. We sit and talk about different concepts and expand on them. Most of my friends are musicians and we play music together sometimes. I don't spend as much time with friends as I used to, though, because my kids keep me really busy. 

*Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?* No. 

*Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?* Yes.

*Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?* Never.

*Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?* I do like to perform. I wouldn't consider comedy, though. Maybe acting or music performance. 

*Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?* Yes.

*Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.* I don't really see a whole lot of reasoning behind protesting. They call it activism, but it seems it would be more active to go out and do something about whatever one has cognitive dissonance with. As I've grown, I see better a reason why people protest - to have their voices heard, to network and meet people who think like them, etc..., but I still am not really about that. I "protest" by voting. If it gets too bad, I'll just move to a different country. 

*Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the season? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.* I think I'm a good listener and I've been told that I am. I don't like filler, but I will interrupt to clarify something the person says. I want to make certain that I give the speaker my full attention, so it's important for me to follow their logic, so when I need to, I might say, "Wait, so you said .... ? Why do you suppose you think that?"

*Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?* Maybe. It would have to be a really exceptional situation, though. It's hard for me to rule out every possibility. However, I am not currently suicidal or homicidal and I can't think of any reason why I might be in the future, but in a post-nuclear war situation, who knows. 

*Question five. Romantic comedies?* God no. I mean, they're sometimes fun, but like I mean once every two years or something. I really really don't like them. 

*Question six. Physics?* Yes. I love physics. It's not as applicable to what I'm interested in as chemistry is yet, I'm somehow more interested in physics (perhaps because I understand it less?). 

*Question seven. Farts?* My kids make some pretty hilarious fart jokes. It's hard to remember being that creative about farts. I don't like dog farts. : (

*Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?* I believe that exercise is a part of optimizing well-being and I have a schedule for exercise that I adhere to, but it's not daily. I think it's important to allow my body to rest and heal between workouts, so its more every other daily. 

*Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?* I've had a few physical examinations as I had high risk pregnancies. I'd rather have exposed corruption than peace politically, but I am not undervaluing the importance of peace in daily living by saying so. I just think that dissonance makes life interesting. 

*Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here* Not really. I will vent a bit about how I don't understand how my kids could already be out of their Easter candy. We got them the same amount as they get every year, but this is a record. My parents would have never allowed me to eat that much candy. Maybe I need to be more strict? 

*Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? * There were these chain-mail email surveys that used to go around in the late 90s online. It reminded me of those.

*Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?
* If I was currently eating, my instinct would be to spit out my food and ask if it's poisoned or something. If they meant that they didn't want me to eat anymore, I'd ask them why because that doesn't make sense to me. Generally I wouldn't listen to that dramatic of a change in my life, but if it's a doctor recommending a liquid diet or something, I'd be more likely to take them seriously.


----------



## imaginamry (Nov 8, 2016)

You've caught me in a talkative mood, so I'm probably going to be more on the descriptive side with my answers.*

Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?*
No, and no. I once thought I wanted to be vegetarian and I was like two days in and my aunt and uncle wanted to take me out for BBQ ribs and that was the end of that, haha. I gave it the thought because I was eating chicken wings one night and for some reason I had a clear image in my head of eating an actual live chicken and it really weirded me out. I would like to start being selective of the meat I eat, though. I don't know how practical or how much effort it would take to find out where the meat I buy is coming from, but it's something I'd like to look into. I have no moral qualms about consuming meat itself, though.

My room is fairly tidy. It gets messy when I do laundry, but that's mostly it. My closet is sometimes a mess. So is the kitchen sink, but you only asked about my bedroom! ..Right?
*
Question two. Describe your ideal partner.*
I found it in my husband.  But uh, someone who is open, honest, and is my best friend. Someone who is comfortable sharing his heart and mind with me, and wants to feel an intimate connection with me. It kind of goes without saying, but we should have similar interests and enjoy a lot of quality time together. I just want someone who cares about me and is open to love and is okay with feeling vulnerable, and is at least somewhat romantic (not, like, traditional romance, but just being expressive with emotions I guess).

*Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.*
I like to think about many things. Probably people the most, or concepts and ideas relating to people. I like to analyze people, characters in movies and books, society, stuff like that. Psychology and philosophy are interesting, different perceptions and understandings of the world and people. How people look at things differently, how we are alike, etc. 

*Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.*
Everything in my previous answer as well as: painting, reading, watching movies & tv, playing games, spending time with friends and family, taking care of my pets, dancing, hiking/camping, connecting to others online, learning new things, writing, designing.
*
Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.*
I'm ambitious in that I always like to improve myself, but really it's just competing with myself (or who I'd like to be), not other people if that makes sense. I'm not highly competitive with others (though there have been some occasions). I do have big dreams, but I'm also sometimes afraid of disappointment and that can bring me back to reality a bit, unfortunately. I feel like I have achieved many of my personal dreams, and I feel confident that I'll continue to reach my other personal goals. It's my career dreams that seem more difficult to me, though I am trying. I really do want to do something I'm good at, that utilizes my best skills and makes me fulfilled, and helps other people, but it's kind of tricky to find that thing. I worry that I won't and that I'll just end up settling for whatever.

*Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?*
My friend group is pretty...diverse. It's not a huge group, but they are all pretty different from one another. In some way or another, though, they are intellectual and creative, I'd say. How that expresses itself is different for each of them, but I'd say they all like to learn about the world. But yeah, some are quiet, some are outgoing and fearless, some are hilarious. 

Unlike the relationship with my husband, my friend relationships are a bit less intimate. Which for the most part I am okay with, though sometimes I have thought it would be nice to be a bit closer. But really, time with friends for me is time to relax and have fun, and that's usually why I interact with them. It's like a break from the demands of everyday life, where we just hang out and explore our various hobbies together.
*
Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?*
Definitely. I have the tendency to present myself in ways that I think will make people like me. I really want to be accepted and liked by people, which I know is not really always a good thing because it makes me suppress a lot of who I am and what my opinions and beliefs are. But I find I get to know more people and fit in if I wear certain masks. This ties into the last question, but I can be an entirely different person depend on the friend I am around. I start to take on their characteristics.

*Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?*
I want to say yes, but the answer is likely no. I've struggled with self-confidence issues and social anxiety all my life, and I feel like if I have those issues, it means I'm not entirely comfortable with who I am. Something I've said to describe this is "_I_ like who I am, but I just worry too much that other people do not!" So it's weird. I have high self-esteem, but low self-confidence, if that's even possible. 
*
Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?*
Hahah, no. Sex is an entirely private and intimate thing for me. 

*Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?*
I have social/performance anxiety, so I feel like I don't truly know if I would like to perform in front of others or not. I'm not really traditionally "funny", though, so comedy probably isn't my thing. I'm just not quick enough to think of jokes.

*Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?*
Yes, I usually do.

Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.
*Lol, I don't think I could be found yelling 'build a wall'. That sounds so simplistic and stupid to be quite frank. I don't even think I'd yell 'woman's rights are humans rights' either. I really don't think I'm the kind of person to state specific platitudes (is that the word I'm looking for?) because I feel like they don't really say anything, and are too specific/simplistic for an overall goal or issue. The more I hear something being stated over and over, the less likely I am to feel anything at all about it. I'd rather really get into what the issue is and, well, I think my style is more like giving/writing a speech rather than certain activist catch-phrases.*

*Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.*
I try to be a good listener. There are times when I find myself drifting off into my own inner world, though, and I feel bad about that. But most of the time, I am a very good listener. People usually choose to come to me to talk and I love it, haha. I nod, smile, and say "aw", yes. There are times when I don't know how to respond, which bothers me, or it bothers me when I feel like I haven't said enough to comfort another person. Sometimes I interrupt, but it depends on the situation (if I think the person is trying to explain something and I want them to know I understood, I'll interrupt to basically summarize what they were thinking/saying). Or I'll interrupt to enhance the conversation, and try to make it more of a back-and-forth dialogue. 

*Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?*
...No. I mean, there are a very limited number of scenarios in which I could see myself doing this. I think "no" suffices as an answer, though, lol. 

*Question five. Romantic comedies?*
Eh, they're okay. Not really my favorite genre. I DO like pure romances, though, especially when they're heartbreaking. I like the romance movies that make me cry and mess me up for days. Those are the best.

*Question six. Physics?*
I'm pretty awful at physics. I did well in my physics courses and can do the math, but it really needs to be spelled out for me to know how and why to solve a problem. I shouldn't be a physicist, let's just say that. A lot of that stuff is just over my head.
*
Question seven. Farts?*
I was reading the other day how Old English Sheepdog farts are supposed to be pretty bad (I have an Old English Sheepdog). haha

*Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?*
I underestimate things like that a lot. Exercise, beauty regimens, vitamins, eating certain foods, etc. But I do try to get in some exercise because it makes me feel good. Trust me that it does not happen every day.

*Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?*
Physical exams are okay I guess. I go to them when necessary. I'm not really getting the second part of your question. I'm not sure if having peace means there's some kind of covert corruption going on, but that's not really how I read it! I'd rather have peace than any kind of corruption, of course.

*Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here*
Nah, nothing to vent about here.
*
Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? *
I dunno. Other questionnaires I suppose.

*Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"? *
I'd be very confused and wonder why they want me to starve to death.


----------



## RoboticForest (Feb 12, 2017)

Hmm. . . Questionnaires. What a treat.

Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?
Nope. Not a vegan or vegetarian. Bacon is too good. My bedroom is pretty messy actually.

Question two. Describe your ideal partner.
I don't want a partner in life. I want a lot of privacy for intellectual pursuits. I don't want a partner that would complain about how much alone time I like to spend or the possibility of having kids with them one day. It's having to take care of little irrational uneducated little beings I could care less about and all the other annoying responsibilities that will keep me away from my pursuits. If I do decide to have a partner, I'd like someone who is on par or better than me intellectually. Also, cares about personal development and compassion. 

Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.
I've gone all over with hobbies. I've read on different kinds of science like physics, astronomy, chemistry, psychology, computer science tried different types of art like drawing, poetry, comics, comedy, also philosophy, history, business even if I have no use for it (A lot of the things I read have no practical use), politics, economics etc. 

Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.
Thinking, solving, analyzing, brainstorming, deducting, inducting, understanding, memorizing, summarizing, comparing, connecting ideas, fact checking, paraphrasing, categorizing, theorizing and pretty much any type of learning. I like my share of that. 

Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.
I have this dream of mastering learning techniques from my obsession of researching them and trying them for several months. I want to learn things deeply and widely in all kinds of subjects for the sake of learning. I want a kind of jack of all trades, master of some life. I want to understand as much as I can. I'd like to use these skills for something good and great in society — if possible. For now, I'm just doing a smaller scale version of that that by lurking in random intellectual forums and sharing knowledge. 

Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?
I tend to just talk to anyone who approaches me. I'm not one to start conversations or approach people most of the time. Though, if I choose to approach someone, it's usually someone I think has good humor, interesting information or would be willing to listen to what I'm learning at the moment or my crappy jokes. 

Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?
It's more like I'm showing different sides of myself yet never revealing everything. I seem to be very open and easygoing when people first get to know me. But if you get close enough — most likely you will hit a point where you realize that you can't discuss deeper sides of me if you even realize that those sides of me exist. I'm also less apt to show my more serious side to people. I can be much more cautious, fearful of risk, disciplined, and goal oriented in finding the truth than my lighthearted easygoing persona suggests. 

Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?
Yes, pretty much. I had a pretty huge problem with coming to accept the irrationality of my emotions most of the time but these days I'm good most of the time. 

Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?
I'm pretty disinterested in sex in general. I seem to be lacking much of a sexual drive really and if there is even a slight sexual drive, I'll get distracted by more intellectual pursuits. Though, if I went there to be able to watch two people in bdsm, I might do it out of interest. Haha. I'll pay them. I'll pay to observe different bdsm techniques and ask questions casually like a really curious 9 year old at the zoo. Field trip! I wish I could be rich so I can pay a bunch of people to interview them. Great idea! I'll put this in my bucket list.

Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?
I'm not much of a performer. Most of my interests either involves lots of alone time or if with other people, with one person to discuss or a forum online. Comedy might be something I'd consider though. I have a lot of absurdist, dark and goofy humor if I have enough energy to talk to people. I've improvised things from picking up a wooden stick on the floor and making people laugh by telling really absurd and crappy in a good way stories about them. I've gotten paper tape on my mouth to act as Hitler or bought a cheap bear to get it to flirt with people. Performing seems easier in that I get to prepare and don't get overwhelmed by all the people around me. (I'm really introverted actually.) But it also seems to have higher standards of comedy that I'm somewhat afraid of, but I also find that interesting. 

Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?
I do for some reason. Though, for really gooey reasons I wouldn't like to admit. I do like new things and prefer them but I also like questions like this that febds to use a good amount of memories. Why? Because while people tend to view me as someone who's repeatedly looking for the new, I actually tend to like some amount of familiarity, certainty and consistency in my life. 

Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.
I'd likely say build a wall if I'm making dark jokes about Donald Trump. Bwahahaha. I do care about people and the social issues surrounding them (I even sent a donation to the United Nations recently), but I tend to still be detached enough to be able to take these issues casually in humor. Detachment allows for a clear logical view of the situation anyway. For the second phrase, well, sure. Do I sign a petition somewhere or not? Long as it's not one of those feminist hate men kind of thing. Heh. 

Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.
I get really curious about interesting information and tend to ask lots of questions when it comes to that. I tend to say something like "ahmm" showing that I'm listening or asking for clarifications in their speech. I like to share insights and arguments if possible though. 

Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?
Haha. Why so? I'm not much to hold a grudge or get angry at people. I'm pretty much relaxed at least 80% of the time these days. 20% is likely having to with fear than anger. (The fear probably coming from my more cautious side.) From reading about crimes and how they find criminals — they sure have a lot of complex intelligent ways to find clues to the murderers. I wouldn't like to get to jail though for my life. Especially with no wifi to be able to google things I'm interested in. 

Question five. Romantic comedies?
Heh. I'm more for really action based, dark, thought provoking and psychologically intense shows. Maybe comedy though is interesting. Especially absurdist humor. 

Question six. Physics?
Yep. I dig physics. Learning it on Khanacademy these days. There is something really lovely about the precision of mathematics in how things work. It's not vague like psychology. It is really on point. 

Question seven. Farts?
When I fart, I laugh at other's reactions and mess around by telling my friend next to me was the one who farted. I told people the fart was a ghost's fart. I've told people that that was the "sound of music" in my life. I've told all kinds of crazy explanations for my fart. It also reminds me of my party trick of burping the alphabet. (Yes, I still have childish humor.) Classicccc. 

Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?
I've been working slowly on diet recently. Though, exercise I'm not touching on at the moment. Only consistent form of excercise I like is how much I like to walk or even run around when I'm thinking. It seems to help me think better and I even found a scientific study on how exercise actually does help people think better. No wonder I like it so much.

I really lack athleticism in other ways though. I'm slightly chubby. I tend to be slower than others in running. Weaker than others in my grip. Really bad at hand eye coordination. I don't have that instinctive reaction needed in sports and tend to have this habit of thinking things through. I tend to think of my body as something that just carries around my head. I guess I should do something about it sooner or later. 

Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?
Heh. It's just a Doctor. No biggie. I bet they see these things all the time. Emotional exposure I'm less okay with though. The dislike of nakedness is a really weird social norm to me though but not important enough for me to care telling people about. 

Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here
I don't see how farts is related to typing. But hey, this reminds me of an anime where someone went through a ninja course. A task they have is that they have to breathe in gas from under the lake from the fart of an old lady's ass. One student was horrified but the other student quickly went to breathe in the old lady's gas under the water which caused him to fart, then caused the fart to get into the other student which he reacted by farting the gas out. Hahhahahah. 

Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? 
Seems like random arbitrary questions to me than typing. I remember I was 9 and making questionnaires on forums with really absurd questions. he comedy question reminds me of a friend of mine and my time with him. My prank buddy and doing random crazy shit in the middle of public. Haha. Good times. I remember him bringing this long stick we use to put into people's ears, the fake cockroaches or my bright idea of acting like I was exorcising evil spirits out of people. I get way too tired and need alone time faster to keep up with that brilliant bastard but still, good times.

Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?

I'd pause for a moment and ask them why. I can't just trust advice without a good reason.


----------



## MusiCago (Jan 3, 2017)

*Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?*
No I'm not vegan/vegetarian, simply because I'm addicted to chicken and bacon. Every other meat is gross to me though, I'm not a big meat eater. My room is organized AF! I'm so OCD about my belongings, everything HAS to be in it's place or I lose my cool.

*Question two. Describe your ideal partner.*
Someone with bright blue and mesmerizing eyes, eyes that glisten and you can just get lost in. I would prefer an extrovert, but not one who will make me do things I don't want, or someone who won't let me hermit to recharge my batteries. I would be fine with an introvert, but they'd have to be very outgoing and "extraverted". Certain people bring out different sides of me, so I want someone who will bring out the happy-go-lucky side of me, the one who stops caring so much and the side of me that really lives in the moment (which is rare and can only be achieved with certain people.) I want someone who's charming, big-picture oriented, isn't afraid to explore DEEP conversations, and really cares about other people. I don't want someone who is melancholic like me (which changes if I'm with someone who isn't), and I kind-of want someone who's happy-go-lucky and positive about life.

*Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.*
Lol what do I not think about. I'm always thinking, always in my own head. Most times I'm thinking about future desires/plans/goals, or I'm analyzing something. I think about typology a lot because it's become a big part of my life, and I think about how it affects/had affected my outlook on myself, other people, etc. I always ask the big questions, I'm always wondering the meaning to things. "Why are we even here", "what is the point of doing anything" (not in the depressed way but in the curious way), a question I've been contemplating is "why do humans feel the need/satisfaction to help others, when logically humans are selfish in nature." My thoughts are inwards a lot, I don't really have objective thoughts. I'm never preoccupied with what's going on around me, or even the people around me. If I'm being social, I just focus on them and what they're thinking/talking about, and I'm trying to imagine scenarios about the story they're telling or such. Otherwise if I'm not being social and I'm minding my own business, my mind is almost always somewhere else. 

*Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.*
I love to analyze things in my mind, and just think about things so I can come to an understanding about them. I love to drink tea and coffee, while watching really good movies. I don't like books, but I love to read on forums and tumblr. I absolutely love love love movies, especially ones with STRONG meanings behind them (like Kill Bill and Collateral Beauty.) (P.S. Everyone only hated Collateral Beauty because their minds weren't intellectual enough to understand it on a deeper level.) I like to play video games (not as much like when I was a kid,) and I enjoy making really deep emotional connections with people. This is incredibly hard to do, especially in a superficial upper-middle class suburban town like mine, so I look forward to what the future holds for me. I care a lot about in how I look and how I appear to other people, and I enjoy just kind-of being me (that probably sounded pretentious and narcissistic, I apologize.) I also HIGHLY enjoy music, I saved this one for last because it is one of my favorite things on earth. Music is something I need in my life, and I always have a song running through my head at any given moment.

*Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.*
Yes, I'd say I'm very ambitious. I'm a dreamer to some extent, my ambitions are gravitated toward how I really want to live my life in the future. I am very competitive with certain things, anything I really "get into", I always make sure I'm like, the best lol. Especially video games, I always get highly competitive and I make sure I'm the best at the character I'm playing "or one of the best." The amont of time and effort I will spend on one game (usually just one character) to be one of the best is kinda pathetic, but it brings joy to beat others in video games (because it's impersonal.) I'm less competitive in real life, especially because I'm very careful to avoid conflict. I can get competitive in things aside from sports, sports are really not my thing. I'll lie though and say I play baseball to those who ask in school, simply because I actually some-what like it to a degree, and people won't respect you as much in my town if you don't play sports as a boy (I know it's so stupid.)

*Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?*

I don't have many friends who I would call REAL friends, but those who are, they are all different from each other. My close friends are all different from each other in the sense that I wouldn't be comfortable making a group. In middle school I highly desired to be popular and part of the "cool kid clique", now I hate groups and LOVE 1 on 1 interactions. I love trying to build deep connections with people like I said before, and I've only built a really DEEP connection with 2 people in my lifetime. One was an INFJ girl in 8th grade (who I just found out this year was an INFJ and she typed herself,) and an ESFP guy. I'm not friends with the ESFP guy anymore, that ship crashed and burned into the water. However when it was good, it was GOOD. He said he never had a connection with someone like me at the time, and we were like soul brothers. It's so sad to think about the road that friendship went down, but he changed and got bored/annoyed of me, while I didn't really know how to fix it so just made it worse. As for what I like to do with my friends, I like to do 1 on 1 hangouts as I said before, and go see movies together and drive around and just talk. I never go to parties really, and I usually just go to panera/Starbucks after the movie with them. I think novel experiences and deep conversations are what make a friendship good. I also like to listen to their problems a lot, and try to help them resolve it. Sometimes I go into "counselor mode" and I try to help resolve the conflict instead of just being a friend and taking their side when they need it. My close INFP friend got annoyed with me on this, because I was looking at her situation from a big picture perspective and was looking at both sides to help her solve the conflict, and I wasn't telling her what she wanted to hear (which made me feel like a failure/meaningless friend afterwards, and I apologized even though I was just trying to help.)

*Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?*
Yes and no. Different people see different sides of me, but only because I subconsciously change my attitudes to compliment who I'm with. I don't choose which side of me comes out with who, it just does.

*Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?*
Yes and no again haha. I like my appearance and my personality, but sometimes I feel like I'm awkward and alien-like in the world. I feel so internally different from everyone else, and I feel like other people get a sense of "there's something different about this guy" around me. I seem to intrigue people at the get-go, but I end up putting more effort into the relationship than they do, and I end up getting disappointed again and again. So I'm kinda unhappy with the part of myself that makes me so different from everybody else, but at the same time I like it because it makes me independent, I don't know I'm a contradiction.

*Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?*
No.

*Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?*
No.

*Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?*
Yes, but I go through an existential crisis at least once a day and I'm always forgetting who I am. These questions and personality tests bring me back to myself, but it doesn't last long because I start to lose my sense of self again.

*Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.*

Skip because useless.

*Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.*
I'd say I'm a good listener if I'm in my social mode, but sometimes my own mind distracts me from what's going in the real world. Yes I do say 'aw' and nod, but I don't smile unless there's a reason to. I try not to interrupt, but when I have something important to say I really feel the need to say it. If I do interrupt I immediately apologize and tell them to keep talking, then they either keep talking or say "no it's okay say what you had to say." I don't have a "listening style", unless I'm misunderstanding the question.

*Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?*
No, unless the person really deserved to die and it was a matter of life and death or greater good.

*Question fifteen. Romantic comedies?*
I love them.

*Question sixteen. Physics?*
Skip

*Question seventeen. Farts?*
Childish.

*Question eighteen. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?*
Yes, but I don't exercise daily myself (I don't see the point in it when I have a really high metabolism.)

*Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?*
Peace.

*Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here*
You had question 15 16 17 and 18 labeled as five, six, seven, and eight but I fixed it.

*Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? *
Nothing.

*Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?
*
I'd ask them why they said that.


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

*Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?*
I'm not quite sure how these two questions are related, if they are supposed to be related, or if it even matters. But I digress ... No, I'm not vegan or vegetarian though I have considered it in the past, albeit briefly. My room is fairly disorganized, though I can't say I enjoy it being so. There is just no point in cleaning it up, all of my possessions will be in disarray within an hour or two post clean-up. 

*Question two. Describe your ideal partner.*
Independent, headstrong, adventurous, honest, intelligent, funny, confident, easygoing, and logical. My ideal partner is someone that I can share myself with, but in my own time and within my parameters. For this to occur, I need to be with someone that I adore, respect, and trust. I respect someone who is sincere, humble, knowledgeable, strong, and reasonable. An ideal partner would share in my intellectual pursuits, yet have their own and show me new perspectives I had not otherwise considered. They would provide me with support and guidance, but not in a way that is controlling. We would go on adventures in the world and within our minds. We would laugh about the absurdities of the world and find comfort in each other. 

*Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.*
Everything and anything that interests me. Topics that interest me: philosophy, physics, psychology, alchemy, occult mysteries, art, nature, etc. Basically, I like to think about anything that involves unanswered questions and the unknown; topics that I can analyze and form my own reasoning. Most often I am thinking about why certain things occur, or attempting to disprove widely accepted notions. I feel like my thinking is frequently in a state of skepticism and criticism. 

*Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.*
Thinking, analyzing, problem solving, reading, writing, imagining absurd scenarios, creating random associations, travelling, creating art in many forms, researching topics of interest, finding and disproving false claims, hiking, just being outside on a nice day, listening to music, watching movies, and talking to people that make me happy.

*Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.*
I'm not too ambitious, though I do have goals that I would like to achieve. The trouble with ambition, in my opinion, is that it involves significant future planning and I am simply not willing to sacrifice the passing moments, for those that have not yet occurred. I am fairly competitive though when I am facing others, especially when it comes to debates. I enjoy a good debate, and enjoy tearing apart arguments and annoying people by shaking their foundation a little bit and my own in the moments when great thinking is done. 

*Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?*
Honestly, I don't really have any friends at the moment. I used to have a nice group of friends at my last job but since then we have all gone our separate ways. 

*Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?*
I do, simply because I want to keep my own private space in my mind. I try to remain relatively neutral around other people yet friendly, however my mind is running nonstop with thoughts I likely will never say. I will share thoughts that I believe are worthwhile and will contribute to the conversation, and prefer not to talk just for the sake of talking. Also at times, I can appear to others as if I am open, but I am not truly sharing anything that reveals what's hidden in the deep crevices of my mind. It is usually the case that people think that they know me, and then later realize that they never did because they were preoccupied with sharing themselves. At some point in conversation, the person I'm speaking with may hit on a topic of interest that I'll discuss and it will shock them. I don't purposely withhold information but I also don't readily share it.

*Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?*
For the most part, yes. I would be much more comfortable once my anxiety and depression subside at least to some degree, because then my mind would function more smoothly, efficiently, and clearly. A significant impairment that results from anxiety and depression, is the fogginess in my mind and the disorganization of thoughts. It drives me absolutely insane to feel less in control of my thought organization. 

*Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?*
Possibly, if boundaries were set. 

*Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?*
No, and hell no.

*Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?*
For a little while, but I'm about reaching my limit.

*Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.*
No, I wouldn't say either of these exclamations/statements and don't feel like going into why that is, other than whoever said these statements is a jackass. 

*Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.*
I seem like a good listener and sometimes I actually am if I'm interested in what the other person is saying. Basically if I am engaged mentally, I'm a good listener. Though most often, I appear as if I am listening and have learned the acceptable cues for showing attentiveness, and have been able to follow along enough to answer when is necessary and zone out on my own thoughts for the rest of the time. 

*Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?*
No.

*Question five. Romantic comedies?*
Sometimes funny, but most of the time awful and cringeworthy. I prefer thrillers, particularly psychological thrillers, dark and absurd comedies, and basically anything that is thought-provoking. I also like fantasy, adventure, stupid and absolutely ridiculous comedy, horror, some drama, and classic romance. 

*Question six. Physics?*
I LOVE physics - astrophysics, quantum physics, theoretical physics - I love it all. 

*Question seven. Farts?*
Feel really good to release lol. It's also fun messing with people that you know well with them, like blaming farts on other people when you know it annoys them, trapping people in farts (don't pretend like you've never done it), and laughing at the variety of musical notes and sound effects that farts give shape too. It's fun making something as natural as farting into something ridiculous.

*Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?*
Believing in the importance of exercise and actually carrying out the belief are two separate things. I do believe in the important of exercise and am naturally athletic, but I have been severely slacking in this area for the past year. While I do hike and go walking relatively frequently, I used to weight lift and play sports everyday. I enjoy being active but the anxiety and depression has stunted me a bit, though I shouldn't use them as an excuse. I need and want to become more active again.

*Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?*
If the physical examinations are done by a significant other, yeah, if you catch what I'm saying. Otherwise, I would rather no one inspect or touch my body. I don't like touching other people in general or them touching me, so this level of physical contact is pretty uncomfortable for me. If I am physically intimate with someone, as in I allow them to touch me, then I must feel comfortable with them. Otherwise, get out of my space. 

*Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here*
Yes. It annoyed me that question 1 had two seemingly unrelated questions. Questions 3 and 4 were the only ones that had a question mark between "question" and the number, why is this? And then a few questions at the end had a number as a marker, instead of the number itself written out. Why did some questions have a single question and others have multiple? Why did some require elaboration, while others seemed associative?

*Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? *
Nothing really.

*Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?*
I would ask them why, and try to figure out their reasoning. I most likely wouldn't listen to them unless their argument was incredibly sound.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Hahaha, I was looking over the questions...I'm sure you're finding this very, veery interesting 


*Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?*

No, I'm not. I could probably never be either. I'm one of the biggest meat eaters in my family. Even though I hate seeing animals hung up in butchers and any form of animal cruelty. I guess when you're not the one doing the killing or having to literally see the animal before it gets killed it tends to slip the mind. Is my bedroom messy? I like how this is all one question. My bedroom is like a slaughterhouse..but for clothes and other random shit thats just hung and put everywhere. Its so messy. But i can tolerate both mess and clean although for some weird reason I feel a need to have my bed fixed. 

*Question two. Describe your ideal partner.*

Ideally, they'd have to peak my interest in some way. I'm usually drawn to the quiet ones at first. I like people who also speak up and are assertive and logical because I admire that for some reason. Usually with the energetic, sociable ones, if they're generally nice and try to help me and joke around then I'm also open to them. But I don't usually like it when the person's too conservative in their way of thinking. 

*Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.*

I like to think about MBTI. Analyzing people with it. I like to think about tv shows and characters and the way they think and act. I like to think about and create funny scenarios and play them out in my head. 

*Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.*

I love to have fun with novelty situations. Other than that I don't have much I love to do. I don't have hobbies because I think of them as being repetitive and that all hobbies are really just one and the same. I'm always just relaxing in my room, bored or not. Sometimes I just walk around the house because I get restless and can't find something stimulating. I do like reading up on things like mbti, psychology and doing things like tarot readings and watching tv shows, cartoons, movies and youtube videos. 

*Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.*

I have dreams. I feel dread at the follow through of competing. I know I have certain ways I'd like to become as a person and ways I'd like my thinking and personality to change. I know I'd like to become good at something and find a passion in something. I would love to have a cool experience which is out-of-this-world. Ghosts, supernatural, time travel, zombies, inventing really abstract stuff, what have you's but nothing in this life comes close. 

*Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?*

Usually the people I meet, I always end up finding out that they're headcases. They're always quirky in some way or another. I'm usually friends with scattered people but have come across an SJ type that seems relatively okay to speak to. I just like to casually hang around at their place or if were out, eat and maybe go to an arcade or walk around or something. 


*Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?*

Yep. I'm inhibited yet uninhibited at the same time. I'm not energetic and crazy like I am when I'm at home. But I do say what I want to say unless there's extenuating circumstances. I do sometimes ignore my sensitivities too at not wanting to turn things bad or a laziness to get into it or i just don't know if that was meant as something to get sensitive at or if it calls as a proper protocol to stand up for myself. Ive always had problems with being unable to just be my natural self. 


*Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?*

No. I think being comfortable with yourself is being able to make decisions and opinions by yourself as independent thought process. I don't think I do this. I want to be able to get people's advice about things and gather up opinions before I make a decision.

*Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?*

I would love to just go inside. No pun intended. Yes pun intended. But I would love to just see what its like in there and jokingly explore it. I find those places interesting. But I wouldn't go there out of my own initiative. Not to explore either because of safety precautions which usually surround those kind of places. 


*Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?*

Nope, I hate performing for people. I would hate to have that sort of responsibility put on me- its strictly just entertainment to watch someone perform and to light up a room that way and to have that role would be a real challenge. 

*Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?*

I like all questions.


*Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.*

No ive never really been too political or advocating of a cause because I just think politics is stupid and chaotic. Phrases like those above don't disgust me, I just think they're opinionated, especially if they're yelling it out. People can be very adamant in their viewpoints whereas Im a bit on the grey side. Things like "Womans rights are human rights" is fine because theyre trying to do something good but still, in our modern day and age I find that its a whole lot less relevant.


*Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.*

I try to listen, but Im just easily distracted and unfocused. So no i wouldn't say i am actually. I don't do any of the above except maybe smile. I'll usually try and respond back unless i agree or i cant find a response, in which case they can expect a lot of "rights" and "yeahs"

*Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?*

No I wouldn't, I'd still go for the most pain free experience for that kind of scenario. 
*
Question five. Romantic comedies?*

Hate them. So boring and not funny at all. "Lets tell a story of something which happens everyday around the world and celebrate it by paying money to see it on the screen even though babies are being reproduced every minute because of it"- yeah that makes sense. 

*Question six. Physics?*

I would love to learn physics, I just don't have the initiative, focus or science-y brain to do it. 

*Question seven. Farts?*

Funniness really depends on the circumstance.

*Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?*

No. I believe that their should be some activity in your day and if you are suffering from being unhealthy then, yeah, its a consideration but otherwise, society is just promoting an image and focusing on present reality. They don't realize that when they're 65 and got nerve damage to their eye and their teeth are falling out it really wasn't for their health. 

*Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?*

I hate waiting in line for those things. That in itself is exposed corruption in a sense. With corruption, some people have no other side to see which would counteract corrupting people and systems and it can be reasonable. But it doesn't help everyone, whereas peace would benefit everyone- even groups as far as government in terms of the opportunities that get handed out to people. Its hard though because its kind of like peace vs free will which I would probably prefer free will. Like if someone is going around saying "don't swear, you're ruining and corrupting the peace" then I would say thats bullshit and would go for exposed corruption. 

*Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here
*

You made a question 18.5? Is that a inconsistency? Its also written in numeric unlike the rest. Physical examinations has nothing to do with peace or corruption? Not sure, I wasn't really looking to be honest. 


*Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? *

It reminded me of how narcissistic I must be to care about myself so much to answer all these

*Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?*

Why're they asking me to stop eating? If its just because they heard something and want people to stop making noise because they think some intruders come in the house then that would make sense. I already hate when I'm being served food and the person's being precious with the portions. It would annoy me that they're trying to boss me around.


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@brightflashes 


> Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? There were these chain-mail email surveys that used to go around in the late 90s online. It reminded me of those.


Haha cool I love the nineties!

I know you're an infp but your answers sound infj ish to me, maybe intp. Maybe you have become more j because you felt the need to provide structure as a parent. :tongue:


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@imaginamry 


> Question seven. Farts?
> I was reading the other day how Old English Sheepdog farts are supposed to be pretty bad (I have an Old English Sheepdog). haha


I did not know that. That's hilarious!

You are definitely an infj. Y'all are so cool.


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@RoboticForest

Whoa! Holy _shit_ you are certainly an intp. Twin with me.


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@MusiCago


> question I've been contemplating is "why do humans feel the need/satisfaction to help others, when logically humans are selfish in nature


Cool, I like to think of/about that as well.

Infj for sure. Got a little bit of t but yeah I think infj.


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@Cupcake Angel


> Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here
> Yes. It annoyed me that question 1 had two seemingly unrelated questions. Questions 3 and 4 were the only ones that had a question mark between "question" and the number, why is this? And then a few questions at the end had a number as a marker, instead of the number itself written out. Why did some questions have a single question and others have multiple? Why did some require elaboration, while others seemed associative?


Hee hee YES. Questions three and four were statements. 

Intp confirmed. I related extraordinarily to your answers.


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@WintersFlame enfp. You might be an ambivert if you don't strongly identify with introversion or extroversion.

Interesting answer to 18.5 :tongue:


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Tipo said:


> @brightflashes
> 
> Haha cool I love the nineties!
> 
> I know you're an infp but your answers sound infj ish to me, maybe intp. Maybe you have become more j because you felt the need to provide structure as a parent. :tongue:


Yeah; my F and my P aren't as pronounced as the I and the N. If I do mistype, it's as an INTP.


----------



## Shadow Tag (Jan 11, 2014)

*Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?*

Nope, I eat meat sometimes. Although I could be some light version of vegetarian because I don't like any meat a ton and love fish... Hmmm! As for my bedroom, I don't honestly have enough stuff for things to be messy. The worst that happens is that that my dresser top becomes cluttered. 

*Question two. Describe your ideal partner.*

Someone with whom I can go out and do things is what immediately pops into mind beyond universal stuff such as being loyal and all of that. I like being out and about, and I want to do more than just hang around the house, honestly. And not being clingy is another criterion I have, followed by having a good sense of humor and not being too serious all of the time. But I'm honestly having a hard time answering this question in depth because I don't think about relationships as much, especially recently after having become burned out with dating for a bit.

*Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.*

I like thinking about music and personality theory mostly, in terms of concepts. But more often than not I'm thinking about others, such as my friends, students, family, etc. How people are doing, when I'm going to see them next, etc. :]

*Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.*

I absolutely love traveling around to see friends and places. I take trips at least twice a month to visit friends who live about 2-3 hours away, and I try to visit a new city/area at least a few times a year. Yeah, I just love going out. And then coming home and curling up to browse the internet. The other thing I love to do is talk to people. While I love talking about personality theory and music, I can talk about anything really. But I find that my interest in something dies down quickly unless I can discuss it with others!

*Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.*

I'll answer the second one. I wouldn't say my dreams are the biggest in the world, but I would love to someday be either a lecturer at a college or university or an advisor for people going abroad. They're both rooted in academia, but have the social aspect that I crave. I doubt that I could stay sane while doing a ton of research and only writing about it, but like I said before, give me some human interaction and most things become interesting. I love teaching high school, but the direction of education before higher education is not going well and I'm looking to get out of that.

*Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?*

This is hard to answer, as all of my friends are so different... But I generally enjoy funny conversations with tons of joking around. I could joke around with my friends all day (and have...), but I do enjoy going out and having low-key fun with them. It depends what, though. I'm more of a bar guy than a club guy. :]

*Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?*

Not too much. There are emotions and thoughts that I bottle up in front of certain people, but I feel pretty open and I don't like to keep too many things about me a secret. Though if I have a secret, it almost never gets out. 

*Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?*

Mostly yes, but not in every way. I'm a bit of a doormat and I find it tough to say no. But people generally like and appreciate me, so I guess I'm doing something right! 

*Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?*

No?

*Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?*

Yeah, I do. I was in a couple of plays as a tween/teen and generally did well. I don't really have stage fright. I need to "perform" every day when teaching, after all. And yeah, I'd consider comedy, but I'm better at being funny within a conversation than making up clever jokes without conversational context.

*Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?*

Yeah, it's pretty cool! 

*Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.*

Is the wall thing political? If so, no. If not, I still don't see why I'd ever tell that. I mean, I guess it would disgust me if it were the Trump wall thing. The second one doesn't disgust me. Women are human after all. 

*Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.*

I'm a decent listener I guess, though sometimes I tune people out and generally have a hard time focusing. I actually do all of those. I do say "Mhmm" quite often while someone is talking, too. I generally wait and try not to give any advice unless they ask for it. Many people just like to vent and say what they need to say without my input.

*Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?*

I would never kill anyone. D:

*Question five. Romantic comedies?*

I don't go out of my way to see them, but they're fine I suppose. If others are watching I'll join. I like comedies in which romance isn't the main aspect though.

*Question six. Physics?*

Nah. I mean, I got As in AP in high school and in my introductory courses that I needed to fulfill my science credits, but I would say that I was heavily interested in them or anything 

*Question seven. Farts?*

:]

*Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?*

I believe in it, but I don't because I'm too busy most days. Or that's what I tell myself when I want to come home from work and watch dumb shit on YouTube while contemplating my life choices...

*Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?*

Yeah, I mean they're necessarily and you may not know if something is wrong if you don't have these. I personally would rather have peace, but it would be hard for everyone to enjoy peace if corruption was causing certain people to be mistreated. If I somehow found myself in the position to do so, I could be like the main character in some movie and leak big secrets to the public and feel badass and shit. Hell yeah!

*Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here*

Yeah, some of them were wild my friend! But I'll trust in your methods and see what you come up with 

*Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of?*

Nothing in particular. D: I see what seem to be a couple dichotomy questions, but I'm sure you'll work in cognitive functions somehow! 

*Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?*

"Yeah, man, I'll definitely do that!" said Ivy as he stuffed three croissants into his mouth.


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@Ivy 
Esfp, maybe enfj with borderline n/s
I like your sense of humor.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

*Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?*
I am exploring being either a vegan or a vegetarian, mostly for health reasons. I just finished a three-week vegan cleanse and felt very good and healthy. I'm eating a vegan diet part time now, about three days a week, which is helpful for my digestive system because I am mildly lactose intolerant. As for moral reasons, I don't like factory farming. There are a lot of practices that are shockingly abusive. On the other hand, I don't really object to hunting if people are hunting for food. So, no, probably not. Messy bedroom? Yep, it's a disaster.
*Question two. Describe your ideal partner
*Good sense of humor, easy to get along with, a friend and a companion, and very romantic!

*Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about
*Music, art, what I'm going to write about in my next blog post (I'm doing two blogging challenges this month), getting people to support and work with me on an insect appreciation day in my community, good places to go for a walk, gardens, food, food, food...
*Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.*
take long walks, have lunch in restaurants with friends and taste different types of food, Zumba, tap dance, yoga, sing, paint and draw, crochet, write satire, act in plays, bake cookies, cook soups and other foods.
*Question five. Are you very ambitious?​
Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them
*very ambitious? Not really. Moderately so. I do like to compete, especially in board games, such as Rummykub. I like to solve the game and win. I also have big dreams. I want to walk the Appalachian Trail and do the Camino de Santiago. These would be big adventures. The second would also be a spiritual walk. Can I achieve these big dreams? I don't know but it's worth a try.

*Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?*
My friends are very kind and very smart. I like to go out to eat with them or to go snowshoeing or canoeing. I like to visit art museums with friends or maybe go to a concert. Or sometimes, just chat.
*Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?*
Not usually. I feel claustrophobic in a mask. Sometimes, I play a role, as if I were on stage. That's OK because I have enough theatrical experience to enjoy it. Usually, I just try to be me.
*Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?*
Most of the time, except when I do something idiotic and then I wonder how I became such a knucklehead.
*Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?*
No, thank you. It's not my choice of entertainment.
*Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?*
Yes, I like performing. I would consider comedy, except I have a problem with cracking up halfway through the performance. If I could make myself stop laughing, I'm sure that I would do well.
*Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?*
Sure, it is OK.
*Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.*
I wouldn't say either one of those phrases. I don't feel any need to build walls. Border walls, especially. Borders are artificial barriers that humans place to divide some humans from other humans. The only good thing about a wall is that it is a good surface for a fresco. I'd like to paint a fresco. That would be cool because then I could make a really huge painting that would be seen for long distances. I like interior walls, though. Large and open indoor spaces can be too loud and echoey for me. Women's rights are human rights sounds a bit redundant to me. Aren't women humans? I'd rather go with something less obvious than that, such as "human beings are never illegal." Well, to me, it is obvious but people try to rationalize calling other people "illegal." 
*Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.*
I am not the world's best listener. I am... a bit impulsive.
*Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?*
No, those are bad murder weapons. How about an icicle or a leg of lamb? Roald Dahl wrote a story about a woman who, with the help of her mother, killed her husband by bonking him on the head with a frozen leg of lamb. When the detectives came to ask questions and to find out about the man who died of blunt force trauma, the woman and her mom invited the detectives to eat dinner with them. They were served... leg of lamb!!! LOL. No, I'm not going to kill anyone.
*Question five. Romantic comedies?*
Sure, if the emphasis is on comedy.
*Question six. Physics?*
Not before noon.
*Question seven. Farts?
*I prefer noisy to stinky.

*Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?*
Yes. Walking and zumba mostly.
*Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?*
What is the connection between these two questions? I see my doctor regularly. So far, so good. I'd rather have exposed corruption. Get rid of the corrupt people in government and maybe peace will follow.
*Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here*
Not really.
*Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? *
A slightly wacky conversation.
*Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?
*You first.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay , Type me.


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface (Apr 15, 2017)

*Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?*
Nope, I'm not vegan nor vegetarian, thought I don't eat a lot of meat, but that's for tasty reasons rather than moral ones, and I do eat meat anyway. And yeah, my rooom is kinda messy.

*Question two. Describe your ideal partner.*
Friendship partner: Anyone who can stand being my persona butt-monckey when we are making friendship teasing. Also, no bossy person.
Love partner: Same as above, but with a huge emphazis about not being bossy. Seriously, I hate feeling controlled.
*
Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.*
How to make something funny and entertaining, because I hate boredom.

*Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.*
Feeling fun. I love having fun, either by bonding with people or being at the internet, anything fun counts.

*Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.*
I have big dreams, but I don't know if I'm ambitious because I feel too tired due school. I wish I could make a videogame, comic or animation though.

*Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?*
My friends are quite varied. Some of them are neurotic yet loveable, a lot of them love to tease other people in a friendly way, and most of them may qualify as *T* in the MBTI. I like to bond with them, but that's about it. What I do with they depends of what are they and what do they like, and what can I share with them, but bonding with friends qualify as a great way.

*Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?*
I'm always saying thanks, being polite with strangers, a bit of a exagerated goofball.......................so yeah, I use a mask. I wish at times to speak out of my mind how much I don't care about that polite etiquete.

*Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?*
Yeh, mostly, thought not very confortable with my environment.

*Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?*
No thanks.

*Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?*
Yeah. I wish to perforom as fictional characters that I like, like Kefka, Starscream, Mettaton EX, Deadpool, Darth Vader, among others.
However, when it comes to comedy, I would avoid stand-up comedy. It's not my thing.

*Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?*
Depending of which kind of questions, how personal the question are and if I must reveal just a little of everything. Embarassing questions about my past take the biscuit among what I DON'T want to answer about, thought I don't like to talk about past experiences a lot of the time.

*Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.*
Actually I wouldn't say I would build a wall, and yes, woman rights are human rights. I'm mostly apathetic about such things, I see most humans as the same. (Except the pregnant thing, only women can do that.........or other kind of people, but let's leave it like that)

*Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.*
I'm a listener a lot of the time but I prefer to speak. Besides, I prefer visual things over heard things.

*Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?*
I hope I don't have to kill anyone. When it comes to suicide it's a no-no.

*Question five. Romantic comedies?*
No thanks, I find most of them boring.

*Question six. Physics?*
Not really, I prefer chemistry, geometry and history.

*Question seven. Farts?*
Ewwwww.

*Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?*
Yeah. I always walk as much as possible.

*Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?*
Depending of what I find most convenient.

*Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here*
A lot actually. But I don't care.

*Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of?*
Nothing actually. Weird, isn't?

*Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?*
Ignore him. I want to eat, and no one can tell me not to eat just because. Unless they give me a good reason ("the food had gone bad", "that belongs to another person", etc.)


----------



## Taciterse (Mar 31, 2017)

*Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?*
That's two questions. I'm not a vegan and my bedroom is messy.

*Question two. Describe your ideal partner.*
Contemplative, intelligent, curious, visionary and considerate.

*Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.*
Fictional stories and hypothetical scenarios.

*Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.*
I love to write.

*Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.*
I am ambitious. I do not like to compete. I don't have a strong desire to play by rules established by others. I want to tackle pursuits that are wholly new, innovative and idiosyncratic. I want to reinvent the playbook, so to speak, rather than perfect the pre-existing one.

*Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?*
They are analytical drawn to story-telling. I like to play video games with them and discuss philosophy and art. 

*Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?*
Yes.

*Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?*
I am not as competent as I would like to be, but I do feel that my motivations are in the right places.

*Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?*
Not as a customer.

*Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?*
In what context? Live performance? Stand-up comedy? I don't like to be in the spotlight, but I am certainly drawn to comedy through other mediums.

*Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?*
Usually.

*Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.*
I would yell "build a wall!" sarcastically as satire, perhaps. Otherwise no; very unlikely.
I would not say "woman's rights" as that is grammatically incorrect.
Contextually these may disgust me, but intrinsically, they do not.

*Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.*
I believe that I am a good listener, but I believe that most people believe that they are good listeners.
I do smile and nod. I attempt to maintain eye contact in order to be polite, but I am more effective at listening if I am able to look elsewhere or pace while the other person is speaking. Generally, as a listener, I am not prone to interrupt someone as they are speaking. I will allow them to finish before presenting any verbal response. When I respond, I attempt to do so in a way that acknowledges the particulars of what they had said prior to notify them that I have given their words care and attention.

*Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?*
It wouldn't be my first choice, but if I concluded that someone absolutely had to die for whatever reason and those were the only means available, I would use the board before the bag (unless subtlety was an issue). Very strange question, this one. I'm trying to imagine killing myself with either, and both seem incredibly difficult.

*Question five. Romantic comedies?*
I do not generally like them, if that is what you are asking.
But why is question fifteen merely "question five?"

*Question six. Physics?*
Fascinating.

*Question seven. Farts?*
Not so fascinating.

*Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?*
I believe it is important, but I do not exercise every day.

*Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?*
I don't like physical examinations.
I suppose, thematically speaking, I would rather have exposed corruption.

*Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here*
Well, the question numbering was odd, and several questions had multiple questions attached to them. Some were also quite vague; too much so for personal perference.

*Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? *
Other threads with tying questionnaires.

*Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?*
I would ask, "Why?"


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

myjazz said:


> Okay , Type me.


Based on this post alone, you would be an entp


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@Garden Gnome
Estp
Liked q12.


----------



## NibblyGibblets (Feb 10, 2017)

Question one. Is your bedroom messy?

It's not messy,but it's not clean.

Question two. Describe your ideal partner.



Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.

Random connections I have realized in my head, daydreaming

Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.

I honestly don't know. Everything just seems boring. Well besides making people laugh and discussing random ideas.

Question five. Are you very ambitious? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.

I have absolutely no ambition...not absolutely sure but none at the moment.
I don't have big dreams but as a kid I wanted to "leave my mark on the world."

Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?

I don't consider a lot of people friends,but I like joking around with them. 

Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?

I liked the movie,but why does it matter?
Anyways,nah I just lack a crap ton of self confidence 

Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?

I am,but I have a feeling things will improve in the future.

Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?

Only if I need to use the batheroom...

Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?

I did use to enjoy making people smile and happy,but now I like pissing people off.

Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?

Yes because I am Narssistic and like to talk about myself...also Its a good way to pass time.


Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.

I would as a joke even if I don't support or care for the issues. I literally impersonated Donald Trump in the mirror and created the idea for local "wall" in a class assignment.

Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.

I listen,but really it goes through one ear and out the other. I'd nod,smile,etc and not interrupt.

Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?

Being dead sounds boring ,and not unless it was some stupid emotional kid sprouting memes...jk of course

Question five. Romantic comedies?

If it's funny then I don't mind. 

Question six. Physics?

Screw gravity.

Question seven. Farts?

Couldn't think of a good response..............pft

Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?

Nope too lazy. Gaming and internet is life 

Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?

Take me out to dinner first.
And a world of complete peace would be boring and complete chaos would fun,but boring and spooky. So both.

Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here

Nope,because I skipped-skimmed-and did not care.

Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? 

Some weird boyfriend test on buzzfeed.

Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?

Stop eating....then continue to eat small portions secretly.


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

*Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?*
I'm not 100% vegan. I might still eat meat at others' for convenience. I suppose I do it for sustainability reasons and because I don't like the logical inconsistencies regarding what animals that deserve to live and die depending on how cute they look to humans. It always bothered me. 
My bedroom is messy, but that's because my girlfriend lives in there. I don't want to take responsibility for that!

*Question two. Describe your ideal partner.*
I don't believe in ideal partners. What I need and want in a partner changes over time.

*Question three. Tell me what you like to think about.*
Judging people's character. Explorations.

*Question four. Tell me what you love to do.*
Start a new, challenging project. Discover something new about myself or acquire a skill. Also just socializing and talk waaay too much to people I don't know too well about whatever fascinates me at the moment. 

*Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.*
I guess I am very ambitious, but it doesn't quite suit the rest of my personality so I try to tone it down. I can definitely get a kick out of competing, but I try hard to make myself feel at ease about where I am in the social dominance hierarchy.

*Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?*
My friends are... women. I like to talk about philosophy, science, politics, existence and books.

*Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?*
No. I don't want to be burdened by lying to others, so I tend to state my opinion in the most sustainable and empathetic way possible. Also, for the most part masks aren't truly required. Even in plain sight (behaviorally) most people still have no idea what you are truly like, even if they wanted to see it. 

*Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?*
I can feel inadequate in some areas, but I have grown somewhat fond of my cute self. 

*Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?*
Sure, I would be interested to know how I would react in such a situation. 

*Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?*
I would love to do comedy! Sadly my face only has one expression; math professor talking robotically to a blackboard. 

*Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?*
Some of them are interesting, but I can't talk about myself all day. Often when thinking about myself it is in relation to the world. I'm a case study. One that has to be trained.

*Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.*
I could go to a protest with a sign saying "stop climate change". It's never pretty, but I can be as political as anybody else. 

*Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.*
I change my style depending on what seems to be what the person needs. If someone wants to tell me something that I can compliment them for, I will. If someone has an issue and needs to internally get their cluttered thoughts together, I will put on a psychologist act and guide them through their trains of thought. If someone has a problem that needs a practical solution, I will try to offer one. 

*Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?*
"Someone else" is too broad a category for me to answer that.

*Question five. Romantic comedies?*
Sure... if it's am anime.

*Question six. Physics?*
Very fascinating

*Question seven. Farts?*
I need more aloof humour than that. 

*Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?*
I exercise every day and eat the diet of a health nut. I lift a lot of kale and chia seeds.

*Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?*
Then I would stop and look confused


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

I read your thread title in like an Ivan Drogo voice, "I must break you." Immediate props.

*Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?*

Absolutely not. I'd try human if it probably weren't greasy and disgusting. My bedroom isn't messy but I do leave things around that I use often and pretty much never make the bed (wouldn't making the bed after actually promote the growth of more bacteria?).

*Question two. Describe your ideal partner.*

Someone to talk to at length about all of the interesting subjects that we like to read about. Similar worldview and priorities in life. More outgoing than me, but not so outgoing that it distorts their inner world. And not wild and crazy with nightly plans - I don't want to get dragged out of the house much. They'd appreciate my need for solitude also but be generous with physical contact. Oh, and of course they'd have an incredible body and be adventurous in bedroom. Or any other room, I'm not picky.

*Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.*

I love to imagine alternate scenarios, fantastic events, things neither here nor there with my daily life. My mind's eye is extremely active and I create people, places, things, _worlds_ with it that are so much more satisfying than what is real.

Otherwise, I like to read and consider connections and implications of what my current topic of obsession is. In a group setting, I'm the person offering few real comments, preferring to interpret their interaction in terms of typology and determine what their attitudes say about their lives, else my mind is disconnected from the moment and I'm considering what I want to do in a game I like when I get home.

Relationships, social agendas, etc. are really low in my list of topics to think about - I don't see why they need to be complicated.

*Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.*

Play games. Read about topics of interest on the internet. Argue with people on forums for the sake of examining my own thinking patterns. Go on long walks - I'm not saying that to be cliche. I mean _long_ walks. When I started playing Pokemon Go I walked at least two pairs of shoes to death in the span of a month.

*Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.*

Not terribly. I'm really perfectionistic in what I do enjoy, which is why I cut MMOs out of my life, but I'm not aiming for anything stereotypically grand out of life in terms of what "ambition" normally is geared towards.

I like to compete in the sense that it's a sort of expression of mastery over a particular thing, but I don't _like_ to compete in that the side it brings out of me is incredibly cutthroat and Not Good. I'll do pretty much anything to win, so I don't compete in things often.

*Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?*

I don't have any friends. 8)

*Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?*

From another thread:

"I don't really like to give information that could be too specific regarding my personal life and identity but at a point in my life I took on a schism of my self in a couple of directions. There's the persona, the somewhat more private face, and the less restricted "internet" core that can only exist here, fettered and unfettered in different ways. I don't like the former two as much and the third still isn't wholly satisfying. The lesson ends up being that I'm only ever truly myself when I'm _by myself_, so what I prefer isn't really that mysterious."

*Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?*

As comfortable as I can be in this rotting cage of biomatter.

*Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?*

Of course I love talking about myself.

*Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.*

I won't lie, I know you're probably referring to Trump's silly wall, but my thoughts immediately went to building a wall out of wood and metal or something to obstruct an oncoming zombie swarm.

But uh, no. I don't tend to associate with popular politics. I've got my own opinions, of course, but don't tend to buy into stock phrases or the faceless mass of people who go to those political rallies. I'm not really a "supporter" of anyone, although I do subscribe more to certain ideologies than others. Ultimately I consider my views individual above all else.

*Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.*

I do all of the "feedback" actions but don't really listen as well as I should. It's oftentimes difficult for me to remain fully focused on a voice conversation because I often feel I've already considered what they're going to say before they've done it; I'm terribly impatient in that sense and will often finish sentences for people in my rather rapid - if fragmented and very much "intuitive-sounding" speech (I tend to omit many of the things that come through my head and detail others that people probably don't need to know in a half-assed effort to come across more clearly).

*Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?*

Sure, I'd kill someone with one of those things if those were the methods I _had_ to use.

*Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?*

Yeah. Exercise is most fun when I've got something additional to occupy my brain though. With the right complimentary incentive, I'll exercise 'til I can't anymore. Else it tends to be sort of boring if the challenge isn't mixed up in some way.

*Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?*

Exposed corruption. Better still if I can expose it myself - I'll even swing the sword.

*Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?*

I'd keep eating.


----------



## iblameyou (Oct 1, 2016)

*Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?*
Neither, but it depends on the dish. I don't care if people are vegan or vegetarian for personal or non-personal reasons as long as they're not shoving it down my throat. I'm not easily convinced because of moral reasons. We all have our own convictions to things we feel passionate about. 

My bedroom is usually organize but not really clean. 

*Question two. Describe your ideal partner.*
Skip. Too lazy to answer and I'm bad at describing. 

*Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.*
I think about my own thoughts, Origin of Life, Linguistics, and mostly the Self. Who am I, why do I behave or believe in certain things, morals and religions. I think about the chemistry between two things (people, food, etc) and how/why/what causes them to react. Life is like that. 

*Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.*
I enjoy researching about random facts, engaging with friends and with the world (in small doses), spend time thinking about my own thoughts and feelings, crosswords puzzle (or any mind exercise), meditate, exchange thoughts with people to get a bigger perspective, learn new baking recipes, and participate in conference to meet new people and learn. I may have other things but I don't remember them. It has to be in the moment for me to know what I like and don't like. 

*Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.*
I think we all have big dreams. I know I'm ambitious. I go about doing life and experience the world around me, generate a new big idea that I want to achieve and will find ways to do so. I'm bad with practical steps but I'm willing to wait two, three or four years to move forward with my dreams. I can be very patient with achieving my dreams while being flexible with the timeline. Once I have my eyes on the prize I'm stubborn and refuse to let it go. 

*Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?*
My friends varies. From extrovert to introvert, ExxP to IxxJ. Most of my close friends are introverts, Fi-dom/aux. Most of the time we're at the coffee shop or a place where we can bring their babies. Catch up on life. With my single friend, we travel and explore life together. 

*Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?*
I wouldn't call it mask but layers. It depends how you interpret the concept of mask. Whether it's about being "true to thyself" or not, whatever. We all have masks. 

*Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?*
Skip.

*Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?*
No. 

*Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?*
Perform? I teach. To me, it's a type of performance. 

*Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?*
I don't mind but it takes awhile to think about my answers. Most of the time I don't know unless I've thought about it or it has to be in the moment for me to figure it out. 

*Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.*
I don't think these phrases are disgusting but conversation starters. I find them to be a "doorway" to people's beliefs system, so I'm able to see them as perspectives rather "right or wrong" morals and/or "they're against me" mentality. 

*Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.*
I feel like I used to be a good listener until I recently notice I've talk more, listen less, and interject my own emotions into conversations. I ask myself "does this person want to be heard or want to seek answers?" so it's a good way for me to know where I stand in that moment. Often I do 'nod' or have some kind of respond to the person. 

*Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?*
Skip.

*Question five. Romantic comedies?*
Skip.

*Question six. Physics?*
Intriguing but not passionate enough to stay focus. 

*Question seven. Farts?*
Funny. It has its moments.

*Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?*
I sort of do, but I don't put the effort into it. I find it hilarious how Americans are obsessed with exercise yet we don't have the highest life expectancy. Japan has the highest life expectancy and I don't think they're obsessed as we are. 

*Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?*
Skip.

*Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here*
I didn't really notice but I notice the questions were very random. 

*Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? *
Skip. 

*Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?*
What are you trying to achieve?


----------



## girlnextgrave (Aug 21, 2016)

*Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?*

No, I am neither vegan nor vegetarian. I've considered becoming vegan because I've seen a few videos of how the animals are slaughtered, and thinking about that while I'm eating meat makes me feel sick.

My room is a complete mess, and whenever I try to clean up I end up stopping halfway through.

*Question two. Describe your ideal partner.*

I'd like someone who is honest, fun to be around, has a great sense of humor, and lets me do my own thing. My current boyfriend is really distant and over long periods of time it makes me feel neglected.

*Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.*

I like to think about things I know in order to deepen my understanding of them and see how they fit into other things I know as a whole. This is probably a reason why I've become so obsessed with MBTI, especially when it came to learning about cognitive functions and functional stacks. I also think about why I react to certain things the way I do, and why I believe the things I believe. But when I feel depressed my brain is on a constant loop of thinking about everything I've ever done wrong in my entire life, how no one cares about me, how I'll never accomplish anything, my inability to motivate myself... etc.

*Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.*

Well, I love pretty much anything that can keep my thoughts occupied. My array of interests is sort of... all over the place, to put it lightly. Music, writing, chemistry, cardistry, and probably a lot more I can't think of off the top of my head. I like anything that is complex, challenging, and involves acquiring a new skill. I can become obsessed for a few weeks/months, but oftentimes I drop it and move onto something else. 

*Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.*

I would say I'm ambitious, but I get too wrapped up in my thoughts to actually do anything. However, I am competitive to a fault, and I am admittedly a sore loser.

*Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?*

Err... I honestly don't think I have many friends. I have a lot of acquaintances, though, and I usually surround myself with people who are more talkative than I am so I don't have to say anything unless directly spoken to. Most times, I isolate myself from everyone and everything unless I feel like engaging, otherwise I get irritated rather quickly. But I also tend to unintentionally shut everyone out and I often become depressed as a result.

*Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?*

Not really.

*Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?*

Not at all. I think I'm terribly awkward and unattractive.

*Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?*

Absolutely, but I'm far too insecure for that.

*Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?*

I like the idea of stand-up comedy, but I am way too terrified to get up in front of people. And I don't find myself funny, even though I'd like to be.

*Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?*

Yes, I do. It forces me to really think about my actions and the motives behind them.

*Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.*

Well, frankly, I think the idea of building a wall is implausible at best. It is far too expensive and would take much longer than one presidential term to complete. Additionally, it seems like an ineffective way to prevent illegal immigration. But (and I know this is somewhat of a tangent), Mexico's hypocrisy when it comes to immigration laws is quite frustrating.

*Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.*

If someone is explaining something to me, I'll nod every now and then to show I'm listening. If someone is just telling me something about their life, I usually end up spacing out if whatever they're talking about is boring.

*Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?*

Suffocation is cleaner than blunt force trauma, so I'd say a plastic bag.

*Question five. Romantic comedies?*

Meh.

*Question six. Physics?*

I'm taking it now and it's essentially another math class.

*Question seven. Farts?*

What about them?

*Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?*

I'm allergic to physical activity.

*Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?*

I haven't been to the doctor in a considerable amount of time.

There can't be peace until corruption is exposed.

*Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here*

I don't understand the pairing of veganism/vegetarianism and whether or not my room is clean in the first question, as well as the pairing of physicals and peace/corruption. Nor do I see the purpose of the two random "(?)". And why does the questionnaire go from fourteen to five? Why does it start using digits instead of words after question "eight"?

*Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of?*

Well... It's just a questionnaire in my opinion.

*Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?*

I'd graciously remind them that if I stopped eating, I'd die.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Not necessarily relevant or good questions but if you get someone talking long enough, their type starts to show.

Addendum: I've said this before, you gotta type people in real life. 90% of willing to talk about themselves and give you 10 minutes to explain why you type them a certain way.


----------



## iheartmbti (Apr 21, 2017)

1. No I am not vegetarian or vegan. I CAN'T have dairy, but I'm not vegan by choice. Yes, my room is VERY messy. It took me 4 hours to clean it last week for Easter. 
2. I like cute, funny guys. I want a guy who will respect my decisions while we're dating and single, but once we're married, I want him to be able to make good decisions for us and any children we have.
3. I like to think about Star Wars, MBTI typing, and comedy skits/sketches I've seen over the last few weeks.(especially about Star Wars.) People have found me mysteriously laughing at random times, because I'm thinking about comedic whatevers. 
4. I like to dance ballet, contemporary, and improv hip hop. Taking nature walks sounds very peaceful. I enjoy listening to music, watching movies, and fiction books are always appreciated.
5. I don't have giant dreams. I'd like to be a professional ballerina in a corps de ballet in a major company, or a soloist in a smaller company. I've always wanted to start a choir.
6. I have two friends. One of them seems to be an INxx type(INFJ/P maybe), and my other friend seems to be an ExFx(ENFJ or ESFP). She acts like she could be either or. I like to play computer games with them, text, talk, have sleepovers(I'm a teen), etc.
7. A mask? Uh, no. I hate how stuffy masks feel. I do put blankets over my head when I'm sleeping sometimes.
8. Yes, very.
10. I love acting. I do one-person comedies when I'm on my own and bored. I will do them just to make myself crack up. 
11. Yeah, it's fun.
12. I dislike Trump. He and his supporters(or maybe just his supporters, idk) drive me nuts. "Build a wall", geez. "Women's rights are human rights," depends on what you call women's rights. Although, when women have rights, most/all humans seem to have rights.
13. I'm a mixed listener/talker, but I seem to be more of a talker.
14. Huh???!!!
15. Nuh-uh. I like emotional movies, sure, but NOT romantic-comedies. A little TOO mushy. I like dark movies, with dark endings, not all happy happy happy. Happy movies are awesome, but a little too cliche. Good guys win, bad guys lose. I mentioned liking Star Wars earlier: a few of those movies are desperately dark. My personal favorite of them all is "Revenge of the Sith." It's just so dramatic, and dark, and we all know what's gonna happen, but the ending is still so stunning for me, even though I've watching 3 times, and have seen the original trilogy.
16. I'm ok with physics. I know a little, and I could gues what, according to the laws of physics, is going to/could happen if I/someone else does something. I can picture/imagine the physical actions in my head.
17. What the?!
18. I like to exercise. Remember, I dance!!
18.5 I'm guessing physical examinations are doctor's visits. I always kinda liked those. I love peace, I don't care about "exposing corruption."
19. Inconsistencies? IDK. I read the other posts, and I realized that the whole weird numbering thing was an inconsistency that I'd noticed, but I didn't think of it as an inconsistency. Just an odd mistake.
19.5 Didn't remind me of anything.
20. Are you people crazy?! Stop eating? Imma die if I do that!!! I mean, I gotta survive!!!!!


----------



## wokkeri (Apr 21, 2017)

Firstly I apologize for possible spelling errors as I am Finnish.

*Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?*

No, and I have never understood the moral reasons for being vegan. I think it's just stupid. And I don't even like vegan good.

Theres always clothes lying around and dishes on the table but not much dust or stains. I'd say pretty messy.

*Question two. Describe your ideal partner.*

I'd like a person who always likes to listen my opinions and point of view of things and has her own opinions as well who are similiar than mine. I want control but I also like her to stand up for herself. Honest and loyal and I think I need a person who is more of a feeler so she can guide me with people I cannot understand. Also I'd like if she can do her alone time and everyday chores with me at the same time I'm doing mine while not directly interacting with each other.

And she NEEDS to tell what's on her mind and not expect me to read between the lines.

*Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.*

I have no idea. I just think what's on my mind at the moment. Usually realistic things. I often think about the things what I don't understand completly. Hard question for me...

*Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.*

I like to play video games with my friends or just do something with them. I love to learn new things im interested in.

When I'm alone I watch movies, stream or tv shows. Rarely play video games alone tho.

*Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.*

Yes.

I can be highly competetive and I have really high expectations for myself and I'm really harsh on myself if I fail or can't do something. For others too but especially to myself.

I can be bad loser if someone pokes me about it otherwise I don't care and just try to be better at it so next time I won't lose.

Also I admire the people who are better than me 'cause I think I got much to learn from them.

*Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?*

None of my friends really have the same opinions as me. And I would love to have a friend who sees the world the same way as I. Only other person who shares my values and opinions is my mother.

My closest friends are in my opinion really unrealistic dreamers who just can't understand the simplest things why something doesn't or does work or is the way it is etc.

From experience my two friends started to ramble about going on a road trip to middle europe and I told them instantly that it won't work 'cause it will need shitload of money which we don't have and we should have a solid plan and my friend answered to me that "Of course it will work. Why wouldn't it and I'll just call my parents for loan if we need money" and I just got really frustrated 'cause my friends answer to problems were to call his parents and the idea was overall really unrealistic. I just ended the discussion by saying "We'll see about half a year later when you say it won't work" and half a year later my friend came to me and said that it won't work.

I speak about my point of view of things to my friends and l go to bars with them. And mostly I play video games with them.

*Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?*

Yes.

I seem like really people liking person but in reality I feel uncomfortable being around strangers and I rush things in public. And if the person isn't really close to me I tend to twist my words to more kind way to not to insult or hurt them but still telling the truth. And with people I know doesn't get insulted by me 'cause they know "the deep me" I never twist my words and tell excatly how I think and what's on my mind. These people are my brother and my girlfriend. I hate this part of myself. I would never twist my words to more kind way if I had the option. I don't know does this have something about how my mother raised me 'cause when I was a kid I were really rude and my mother always punished me physically if I did something wrong or said something wrong and always when I said something wrong she said "Think twice before you speak." and to this day I always think before I speak. I have also noticed the more close the person is to me the more direct I can be with my words.

To outside I also look really kind and talkative and I am but I don't usually want to talk alot with the people I don't know. This may sound like im being two-faced but this is something my mother also taught me; to always be kind and you never need to like the person only to get along with him/her and that's why I have always the fake smile on me, act really social and open. And again these are the things I am but I wouldn't want to be with people I dislike.

It's really hard to get the right words out of me on this subject...

This doesn't mean I hate people who come to talk to me and sometimes I even like it. Maybe this got something to do with me being Finnish. I don't know. Hopely this gives something.

*Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?*

Yes. I'm satisfied who I am even with the story I just gave on the question seven.

*Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?*

Well I definetly would be embarassed by that if people found out but im always open to things especially in my sex life even with the things im uncomfortable with.

And I actually like bdsm.

My answer is yes but I doubt I would go 'cause im more of a one life long partner thing and I tend to think too much what other people think about me.

*Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?*

I don't like to perform but if it's necessary I'll do it without question. I never will be actor/performer even if people say I'm good at it and some have. Like I'm always the santa claus at christmas 'cause none other in my family can do it and I don't like it.

*Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?*

Yes. In real life I speak about myself frequently especially with my girlfriend because I want to know myself.

*Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.*

Not in public no but in smaller group I could. I think publically yelling such things doesn't get you anywhere. Like I consider myself as racist and **** phobic but I'm never yelling about it 'cause I know it won't get me anywhere. Homos and the people who I'm racist for can be as they see fit. They just never will be my close friends.

*Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.*

I see myself as a good listener and I nod and smile but never ever say something like "Aw". I never interrupt but I try to get my own turn to get my opinion to be heard if I have one.

If someone tells me a personal traumatic experience etc. I usually give logical solutions 'cause I can't really give any emotional support. It's not like I don't know or understand how hard the experience must be. It just I don't know how and I don't see the sense in that. I prefer to have logical solutions if I would be in the same position but I acknowledge that some people prefer emotional support.

*Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?*

Well that seems a really messy way to kill someone not like I would want to kill anyone.

So no.

If I was gonna kill someone or myself I would find more cleaner and faster way.

If the question is about am I capable of killing someone I dont have the answer. Hard to say when I have never had the desire to kill myself or someone. But if I had to answer I'd say yes I am capable of killing someone or myself but I would need an enormous motivation for it.

*Question five. Romantic comedies?*

No. Unless it has really good reviews and if my girlfriend really wants to watch one.

*Question six. Physics?*

I have always been interested in it but never went further than what I learned from school.

*Question seven. Farts?*

Natural thing and can be smelly sometimes.

*Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?*

Sure but im too lazy to do those daily.

*Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?*

Physical examinations can be awkward but necessary from time to time. I don't feel awkward if doctor does it to me.

I'd rather have exposed corruption 'cause the hard truth is always better than the soothing lie.

*Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here*

Only the strange question marks between the sentence but not really expect now when I started searching for them.

The order of the question doesn't make sense. And the two different questions in one question.

*Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of?* 

Nothing. Just a bunch of questions.

*Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?*

I would ask why.


----------



## Miljami (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm not sure am I infp.. I have made many online test and i have been mainly infp, isfp or enfp.

Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?
I'm not a vegan nor vegetarian. I simply think that humans were evolved to eat meat. I do think though that meat from wild animals is better option and i don't like the idea of animals suffering from mass production. 

My bedroom is sometimes messy. Sometimes clean.

Question two. Describe your ideal partner.
My ideal partner is reliable, loves nature and music as i do. Of course he is deeply in love with me. I love to cuddle. He doesnt need to always understand everything i say it is more important to him to just listen to me.. I hope he would be more organized and a planner than i am so that daily routines get done.. And he needs to have understanding of my slownes and my own space.

Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.
I love think about space. Stars and moons and things like that. Also these kind of personality tests always interest me. Sometimes i think about meaning of life..
But also i like to think more casual things like what should i wear tomorrow, should i get a gredit card soon, how would i better help that costumer at work.
Sometimes I just love to stare outside window and look at the landscape and how beautiful it is.

Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.
I love to dance! Listen to music! Go for a walk in nature! Have a deep conversation w someone. And also i love to search internet about science usually biology or astronomy. 

Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.
I am only a little bit ambitious. Or secretly ambitious. I don't like the idea of competition but i am a perfectionist in those things which interest me and sometimes i notice myself being competive. Like for example in dance class.

Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?
I have many kinds of friends. Usually we go out for a coffee and chat. Best thing is to have a good deep conversation.
But I'm also fond of having fun going out on weekends with a group of close friends.

Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?
At work. I'm at a customer service and though i like people i feel like i need to be more outgoing than i really am. Many people don't know that i actually love to have my alone time bc i can seem very extroverted. I just feel like bc of my work i have developed that side of me.

Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?
Yes

Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?
No

Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?
I like to perform.. But comedy maybe is not my thing. I'm too serious D

Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?
Yes

Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.
Well i don't want to have so strong opinions. I usually try to understand everyone. But am a keen suporter of equal rights for men and women and i feel protecting nature is very important.

Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.
I think i am a pretty good listener. Many people say that bc i am so calm. But sometimes i may interupt if i get excited about the subject and i feel like i have something to say. Sometimes if i'm very tired of listening customers at work i might not have attention spam to my boyfriends worries bc im worn out. But i always try to listen to others.

Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?
Plastic bag

Question five. Romantic comedies?
Maybe. . sometimes they r too sweet..

Question six. Physics?
Yes! I love to hear explanation how every thing works in this world but i suck at math

Question seven. Farts?
Eh 

Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?
Almost daily. Otherwise i gain weight. I love good food.

Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?
Peace

Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here


Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? 
I dont know

Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?
I'd hit him


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

For shits and gigs.

*Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?*
I am neither vegan or vegetarian, the reason for this is that I see no immediate disadvantages for not being so however I see more practical issues with being vegan and/or vegetarian and that is that you shorten your possibilities and it can be tiresome in ensuring your diet is up to pars with such a philosophy.
My room gets messy, and so I clean it up; usually if my room is messy then it suggests that I am feeling erratic or overly-focused in the moment and if my room is clean then I'm feeling more structured and open in the moment, otherwise tidying my room is just practical.

*Question two. Describe your ideal partner.*
I am not consciously concerned with relationships, however sub-consciously I am; my dreams tend to suggest such.
However for the sake of the question, an ideal partner would be someone who is me or someone who is entirely opposite to me; though if I am dating someone who is me then there is no real reason to date other than more practical reasons, so dating someone opposite to me would be more ideal in the sense of duality.
An opposite version of me would be someone who is generally enthusiastic about stuff, child-like in the sense they are quite vivid and easy going, they have deep passions for their interests and hobbies, someone who explores a lot and who is location-savvy. 

*Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.*
I like to think about philosophical issues and where I fit in with it, I enjoy youtube channels like; wisecrack, nerdwriter1, the school of life.
These subject matters make me feel like I have purpose or the ability to do something, empowerment, and usually tap into my more emotional and ethical side of me.
If not, I think a lot about the current interests I have at the time, they usually are things that take over my life and then my life revolves around such interest where the only important thing is that interest to me.

*Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.
*I have no inherent love for anything, my love for something is always changing, usually the interests I have at the time however they are better described as manic obsessions than love since such interests can go from 0-100 and 100-0 real fast.

*Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.*
I have become more apathetic over time, however in my younger years I was very ambitious and therefore also competitive, however I feel like things aren't worth the emotional hassle as much, more in line with the philosophy of absurdity. 
This also relates to "big dreams" as well, I do not have any dreams but only that of a simple rudimentary life.

*Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?*
Currently I have no friends, my interests tend to be more personal and are quite solo-orientated as well as my work ethics being more work-orientated than relationship-orientated, so naturally I have no friends, only acquaintances.
Though you could say people on here and on Discords are friends, however they are more like familiar people who have similar interests so naturally they end up together.

*Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?*
I consider that you always wear a mask, not necessarily something of bad nature, but more so that these masks help the self to adapt to different scenarios and situations accordingly so that the person is not always at a conflict. 
If you mean masks in terms of deceit then consciously I would say no, I prefer to be as authentic and genuine as one can be, however sometimes there are conflicts of being deceitful for the better of the worse, in which I ponder in whether my actions are purely genuine or that I am deceiving myself in thinking I am genuine in hopes that I won't guilt myself.

*Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?*
Yes, I am who I am, my actions are my actions, my feelings are mine, if I did not want to be who I am then I would change such.
Though I have aspergers which gives me a disadvantage of being sociable compared to the average Joe, I do not desire an inherent need to be sociable so I do not see such symptom as a disadvantage to me as it would not affect me.
Though I do ponder what I would be without such a symptom, however realizing that it's pointless to get worked up on such since I am who I am currently and that the here and now is what is relevant and important, and not some alternative universe.

*Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?*
No, I have no interest in such.

*Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?*
No, I have no interest in such.

*Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?*
I am tolerant of self-assessments as I've been doing such since a young age, and sometimes I like them because I can have micro-realizations from such since I am compiling my thoughts and feelings into something so sometimes it can naturally make things become more transparent to me.

*Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.*
No, I am apathetic to such causes since it doesn't directly affect me i.e. I am not woman and I do not live in USA.

*Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.*
I'm generally not interested in other people or wanting to understand them, so sometimes I can be quite rude in terms of being dismissive to them, however if I feel like it's useful for me to invest my interest in someone then I can be quite the listener.
I do nod, smile and say "aw" though generally my "aw" is not sympathetic and seems off to others who know me as my character is a conflict to such an external validation to express, and I express these actions either through natural means or sometimes ironic means though generally I express myself without knowing unless I am looking in the mirror, so no conscious effort to display such.

*Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?*
Plastic bags seems more efficient for such a task. 

*Question five. Romantic comedies?*
One of my favorite genres.

*Question six. Physics?*
Natural interest for such and I generally have an easy time understanding it as I generally take my information at face value rather than trying to assess the information to what I internally think is logical as I assume the logic of others or systems in place is good enough that I do not have to re-establish anything or feel like anything has a natural conflict to who I am, you could say I am quite the adaptable character.

*Question seven. Farts?*
Natural, but socially not acceptable.

*Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?*
For the majority, yes.
For me, no. Because I think exercise requires time and dedication in which limits the possibilities for other possibilities to arise, which means; I'd rather do something else and I see no inherent reason to do exercise other than having a good looking body, otherwise I see no real use to it especially since I do not enjoy it as much.

*Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?*
I don't mind physical examinations.
I would rather have exposed corruption, though I am quite indifferent and apathetic to such since I am more concerned about myself than other people.

*Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here*
Yes, the majority of these questions have two questions to such and which are entirely different. So really you should be having 30, including this question.

*Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? *
Like any other personality questionnaire on this forum. 

*Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?*
I would stop eating to let them explain themselves, if they do not then I will go back to continue with my eating.

@Tipo Have fun.


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@NibblyGibblets 
What the fuck. I am actually you.
Intp. Maybe entp


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@UnicornRainbowLove
Oh no. Hard to say. I think inxj. 
Also...you "lift" a lot of kale and chia seeds? xD


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@Shiver
Intj with borderline j
I liked all ya answers. (Why do I relate to everyone on this thread?)


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@iblameyou
istp with well-developed fe/geniality towards people


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@c1eopatra
Infp with some good Te in there


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@iheartmbti
Esfp. Yr answers were funny & cute too 
You forgot question nine


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@wokkeri
Istj or enfj. Nice English btw--English is such a shitshow. Props


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@Miljami
Isfp
Thanks to everyone who responded to this thread. Everyone is so interesting


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@narcissistic


> @Tipo Have fun.


Thx 
Hmm. Esfj or istj


----------



## JaguarPap (Mar 26, 2016)

L*Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?
*No. Bedroom 1 is messy. Bedroom 2 is clean.

*Question two. Describe your ideal partner.
* Loves me. Is independent, and intellectually one of the most impressive and able I've ever met. Can draw me out of myself; is creative, and is intuitive. Doesn't steal from me or have Borderline Personality Disorder. Deep comfort and connection in silence is a must; I should be able to intuit and "feel my partner" no matter what.
*
Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.*
Theology. Different events in my life. Very intense personal abstractions that relate to myself and everyone I know, and my life. Personality theory, and everyone's personality theory dynamics and how I can implement routines or strategies based on the previous. 

*Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.*
Win at things through intellect and expertise. I love to travel. I love to create things. 

*Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.*
I am competitive to a fault.

*Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?
*They travel a lot, but when I do get to see them there is usually a lot to catch up on. They are very successful people in their fields, too. 

*Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?
*Yes.

*Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?
*I always feel like I'm crawling in my own skin around other people, but I'm pretty comfortable when alone.

*Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?
*No.

*Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?
*When I was younger, but not so much
now. 

*Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?
*Sometimes.

*Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.
* They just seem like culturally reactive phrases. I think of things like rights, and politics in eternal abstract absolute constructs rather than what is immediately pressing to most people. 

*Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.* I'm a good listener, but most people do not think I am listening. 

*Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?
*No, it seems demeaning. 

*Question five. Romantic comedies?
*Some. 

*Question six. Physics?
*I like theoretical physics a lot. I have considered getting a degree in theoretical physics.

*Question seven. Farts?
*A biological byproduct. I have never thought they were as funny as most people do. 

*Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?
*Yes, but not daily. 

*Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?
*I like peace and exposed corruption. Maybe peace through exposed corruption.

*Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here
*Not really.

*Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? 
*Personality Cafe.

*Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?
*I would probably continue to eat unless there was an immediate reason that eating was harming me.


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

Tipo said:


> @Shiver
> Intj with borderline j
> I liked all ya answers. (Why do I relate to everyone on this thread?)


Ah, the ever present "borderline J" problem.


----------



## Magic Qwan (Oct 9, 2013)

@Tipo please do enneagram and mbti

*Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?*
Frankly, I don't give a crap about nonhumans unless it benefits humanity in some way, which is only because I am somebody who just so happens to be part of humanity. As a matter of fact, the only reason I care about environmentalism at all is that I was born in 1996 and I know that if we don't take care of climate change and pollution, and seek sustainable practices, it will impact my health, happiness, and safety negatively in a few years. Thus, I only support causes that either are pro-environmentalism, or if the environment isn't affected, pro-personal freedom (I have a libertarian bent and dislike authority...though I can work with authority when I have to.) As for a messy room, I have mounds of garbage everywhere and my whole house is highly disorganized. Disorder doesn't bother me much, but throwing things out or letting go of things does. I keep artifacts from my personal history.

*Question two. Describe your ideal partner.*
I'm a 21 year old male virgin, but I want a girl who is slim, short, petite, has dark hair, likes going on random adventures, can hold a discussion with me at least an hour or two a day about the Big Questions...and probably more. I don't get out in the dating world much. I'd like somebody more organized than me to bring balance if we had children.

*Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.*

I think about my future goals a lot. The moment I think I have planned out every detail of my future, though, new information gets me thinking about my future again. I want financial security in life so I can buy the best things in life to enjoy before I meet my doom.


*Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.*

I like to talk about crazy things I've heard, or engage others in philosophical or political discussions to see how their ideas compare to mine and to determine if the beliefs I hold are really true. Besides being pretty sure there is no god(s) or supernatural forces, I'm pretty flexible philosophically. I should mention here that I am also pretty dovish since I think war is a waste of resources we could be using here to make our water clean again and improve infrastructure.

*Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.*

I talk a lot about the careers I plan to pursue and am frustrated I can't pursue them as quickly as I can think about them. Regardless, I am ambitious in the sense that I think big. There is a lot I never stick to, though.

*Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?*

I have no close friends. I only have a bunch of work contacts.

*Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?*

Yes. I would get fired from way more jobs if I said everything that goes through my head. Besides, I hide a lot about my past from bosses since I've done things I shouldn't have.

*Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?*

No, I struggle with feelings of incompetence*.*

*Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?*
No

*Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?*
Till I was 12, maybe. I try to be professional, now. I'm unintentionally funny at work, though.

*Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?*

Sometimes, but it takes too long*.*

*Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.*

I tend to fall on the libertarian side of things, but Fundamentalist Muslims challenge my beliefs. They follow their ancient texts rather than follow our western values. They are monsters*.*

*Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.*

I finish people's sentences for them and I want people to get to the point most of the time, unless the goal of the discussion is to discern truth about the world. I am more patient, then*.*

*Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?*

No. I wouldbeimprisonedandthe benefit to myself would not outway the cost*.*

*Question five. Romantic comedies?*

No time*.*

*Question six. Physics?*

Maybe a documentary if there is time to kill*.*

*Question seven. Farts?

A very *unprofessionalbiologicalfunction*.*

*Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?*

Ibelievein it, butstruggleto find the time*.*

*Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?*

Exposed corrution*. *Peace masksproblems.

*Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here*

Nothing

*Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? *

Nothing

*Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?*

I love to eat. I would ask why.


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

*Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?*
Nope. Bedroom is a bit messy except for the spot where I sleep (which is on the floor and not my bed ironically) I know where everythings at though.

*Question two. Describe your ideal partner.*
Smart, both of the girls I've been interested in had some interesting quirks. 

*Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.*
Stuff, right now I'm thinking about more ways you could have used to mess with people via formatting (I read ahead b/c of how I format stuff). I just like to think when I think. Some thinking says and some goes.

*Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.*
That's a hard one, as I don't really know what I love. I like helping out people over in support because it usually means I have to figure stuff out. I like a lot of things (sometimes really like), I just don't know about loving them.

*Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.* I'm not very ambitious, completing can be nice. 

The only big dream I've ever had was when I was a young kid I read up on a lot of space stuff, and I wanted to be an astronaut. Haven't really been followed through with the idea, but I'll admit the idea still fascinates me.

*Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?*
My friends are rather interesting(for a lack of a better word), most of them are smarter than me (at least I think so), all good people. I typically don't do very much with my friends outside of school hours if anything at all. So most of the time it's just during school that I talk to them.

*Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?*
No, sometimes I hide my feelings/intentions but I've never felt like I'm wearing a mask. Which is interesting because I think I've read that Fe types can have this situation pop up as a common occurrence, but I've never really felt like this. (might be wrong on Fe, can't be bothered to check  )

*Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?*
I'm comfortable with myself by myself. This decreases exponentially taking into account the level of familiarity and situation with the person(s) I'm with.

*Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?*
bdsm no, sex yes (if we are _considering_) (in the end I wouldn't go to either)

*Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?*
No. I would consider comedy as a means to entertain my friends in a comfortable environment(for myself) (maybe). Otherwise no.

*Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?*
Actually I like answering your questions way better than the usual ones proposed by most people, so I'd say for the moment I'm enjoying myself.

*Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.* 
Probably shouldn't use this as I don't follow politics, however I'll provide the information incase it does yield some potential use to you. "Build a wall" and "woman's rights are human rights" in of themselves are not a bad thing to say. Moreso it's the people that are saying it that gives it meaning.

On the topic of building a wall, it might be great idea if the economy was doing very poorly, if funded by the gov, then money would flow back to the people. However, at this time I'm not aware of what state the economy is doing, but I think it's doing just fine and therefor do not need a wall. Plus, a wall ain't gonna stop someone who's dedicated to getting over it. It the same thing as banning all guns.

I have less to say on the woman's rights thingy, as I know next to nothing of what it's about. So you'll have to forgive me for going off the statement alone. Women's rights are human rights because women are human. Men and women should be treated equally (as possible, it's not going to be perfect). 

Again, I don't keep up with stuff like this, however, I hope there's something in there you can use.

*Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.*
I can be a good listener sometimes depending on various factors such as whether or not I like the subject, who's talking, my mood, time of day, what I've ingested, stuff like that. Typically I need to be interested. 

Nod sometimes, no smile unless funny, I don't think I've ever said "aw" before. Typically don't interrupt unless I have something to say and even then I usually wait til a good time to speak.

*Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?*
Wow, that's all I could come up with? There are much better options to killing people/myself

Bag for myself as I can't see me getting the leverage required to kill myself.
Board for others as it's easier than a bag because a person could easily fend off the bag because you're suffocating them and they just rip it or something.

*Question five. Romantic comedies?*
Don't think I've ever seen a romatic comedies (unless we're counting disney) Most probably not, if that's the only thing that going for the movie.

*Question six. Physics?*I'm in Physics, it's cool. 

*Question seven. Farts?* *phbphbphb* <-- fart noise

*Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?*
Exercise is important (can't just sit around all day), however I don't do any exercising that people normally think of as exercise.

*Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?*
? If you mean being physically examined(i.e. patdown) by the Airport thingys, then no. Ladies however:crazy:

I'd have to go with exposed corruption. Your question make it seem like an either-or but I don't think it has to be that way.

*Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here*
Yes, but I forgot about it until you brought it up, ironically you did insert the method of mixing words and numbers which is what I was thinking about as mentioned in question 3. Also took note of the weird double question of one in #19.5.

(?) and also out-of-order/double question numbers.

*Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of?*
A normal questionnaire. I like it way better than the usual I typically see on the site. Kudos to you. 

*Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?*Welp that's it, I guess no more eating for me. Nope we can't have that. Nuh-uh! In fact eating? I've never heard of it. It sounds repulsive, I don't even want to try it.

Edit: I keep forgetting points that I forgot to address. bah, I dunt cer any mer.


----------



## Finny (Jul 17, 2015)

*Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?*

No, I don't do anything based upon moral reasoning. I make my decisions based upon what I think is the best choice relative to the perceptions and outcomes I want.

Its a bit cluttered, but an organized clutter :wink:

*Question two. Describe your ideal partner.*

Someone who wants to understand me, and who I want to understand as well. 

*Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.*

More theoretical material like philosophical questions or politics.

*Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.*

Explore; externally and internally - in my environment outside, interesting academic material relative to what I think about and with myself internally.

*Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.*

If I want to do something, I do it. It's really that simple for me.

*Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?*

We talk about ourselves, analysis of others and environments, theatrical/hypothetical ideas and scenarios, and explore outside / walk around.

*Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?*

No.

*Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?*

Depends on what you mean by comfortable. Comfortable in terms of complete acceptance, understanding / finding yourself? No. In terms of am I running a muck questioning everything I do or who I am constantly? No, I'm at least at that level of comfortable where I'm not paranoid.

*Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?*

My partner and I practice BDSM, but I wouldn't trust strangers with my body that way, no.

*Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?*

I have been called funny on numerous accounts. I think it's more so unintentional dry humor. I'm certainly not a performer though.

*Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?*

Yes.

*Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.*

I don't yell my political beliefs, and I'm not a preacher. Personally, I'm not a fan of identity politics nor political correctness. 

*Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.*

I listen, then comment. 

*Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?*

Hopefully not, no.

*Question five. Romantic comedies?*

I'm not against them - like any genre they can be done well or poorly.

*Question six. Physics?*

I did well in the class.

*Question seven. Farts?*

I do fart, yes.

*Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?*

I do, I don't want to get fat - I wasn't gifted with one of those magic metabolisms. I exercise daily. 

*Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?*

Both would be boring. I think peace would be worse, though.

*Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here*

Not that I know of; feel free to call me out.

*Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? *

Was it supposed to remind me of something?

*Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?*

I'd ask why


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

Tipo said:


> @Shiver
> Intj with borderline j
> I liked all ya answers. (Why do I relate to everyone on this thread?)


By the way, what in particular to you says slight J > P? As I understand it, INTJ/INTP seems to be one of the most common mistyping situations in the system and I find myself unable to fully commit to one or another.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

*Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?*
No. Yes. 


*Question two. Describe your ideal partner.*
Qualities: tall, lean, handsome face, more decisive, organized and outgoing than me, very intelligent, rational but with an empathetic side, kind, thoughtful, generous, affectionate, spiritual, cultured, intellectual, reasonably open minded but with high moral integrity. I am kind of obsessed with this topic....
Themes in the dynamic: Us against the world - unity, loyalty, bonding at the root. Synchronicity, Collaboration, Creation, Healing, Defying odds, Flow, Intensity

*Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.*
I think about what I think about everything. My personal philosophies about the nature of reality. What I feel about everything. What it means to me. Reconciling inconsistencies. I think about human psychology and intrapersonal and interpersonal dynamics. Life. Love. Death. I also think about lunch and what outfit I may wear tomorrow. 


*Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.*
Sleeping! I like playing armchair psychologist. I like trying new foods and drinking alcohol. I like tête-à-têtes. I like to draw faces and write terrible poetry. I like to read books and articles, ranging from pop science to philosophy to classic literature. I like taking solitary walks in isolated areas surrounded by nice plants. I like blasting music in the house alone and dancing with the cats who give me the look of death. I like going to the library and pulling random books off the shelf to flip through. I love arranging colors and shapes and text and getting paid for it. I like lying in bed, cozy under the covers in the middle of the afternoon, sunlight sifting through the blinds, faint music from another room, straddling the line between the conscious and the subconscious.


*Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.*
No. No. Yes. The dreams themselves take up a lot of space in my head. As for their content....well, I dream of things I don't even want sometimes, simply because it's interesting to contemplate. My actual desires are for something just a tad bit extraordinary, not BIG. I don't desire fame or fortune. I do want to reach a level of creativity, intimacy and spiritual/emotional development that is extraordinary. I don't want mediocrity in the doldrums. How to define that...I don't quite know. I don't set concrete goals much. I know what I want in conceptual form and I keep my eye out for stuff that seems like it could be THE THING. 


*Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?*
A big theme with my close friends is that they are emotionally honest people. They also tend to be generous, not judgmental, easygoing (some are rather disorganized like me), intellectual or philosophical at least, spiritual, and prone to silly quips. The girls are usually pretty girly - they like makeup and stuff like that. My guy friends and I usually bond over music. I have met most of my friends through my church/volunteer work. We do that together or perhaps just talk over coffee or drinks or dinner. Sometimes we go to the beach, concerts, or museums. I have travelled internationally with some. I honestly don't have hobbies that I DO. 


*Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?*
I don't feel I do consciously....I think a shell may be a better description. Or I am layered like an onion, and yeah you'll probably cry as you peel away but it will also be rather tasty.


*Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?*
Yes. Not 100% but more than ever. I quite like myself and even accept that I am acquired taste. I am even comfortable having insecurities because that's just human.


*Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?*
No. I have all these pesky morals and am way too emotionally sensitive.


*Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?*
No. I don't like being watched. I do fantasize about creative performing, but music (which I have no talent in). People tell me I am confident and articulate with public speaking. I think that's because of my volunteer work. It's not natural and I don't really enjoy it. 


*Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?*
I start getting bored by question 11. 


*Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.*
Nah. I'm not political. They don't disgust me, but perhaps amuse me. Mostly I feel sad to see people so discontent and at odds with one another. 


*Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.*
Yes, I am a good listener. I stop what I am doing. I make eye contact. I listen to understand more than to respond. I use active listening, including asking questions for clarity and repeating back to verify understanding. 


*Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?*
Plastic bag, maybe. But then the face is ugly.... I would prefer something more glamorous, honestly.


*Question five. Romantic comedies?*
I do like John Cusack. I will pass on most though. 


*Question six. Physics?*
So-so


*Question seven. Farts?*
I will pass....on the gas. 


*Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?*
Yah. I'm vain and want to be hot. It is also a part of mitigating the GREAT BAD MOOD should it unexpectedly descend as it unexpectedly tends to do.


*Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?*
Peace or corruption in my physical examination? Is this like a gyno visit? Definitely choosing peace for that...I mean exposed corruption?! Is that like a derogatory term for vagina? Come on now, grow up children!


*Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here*
Nope. All in order to me.Except the peaceful or corrupt vagina bit. Some ideological inconsistencies there. 


*Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? *
Facebook surveys. Repost and I will give you a number....that will be the number of days until you meet your true love. 


*Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?*
Go away. Nom nom.


----------



## iblameyou (Oct 1, 2016)

Tipo said:


> @iblameyou
> istp with well-developed fe/geniality towards people


Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@JaguarPap
Intj
Q14- death by murder is demeaning, or the methods?


----------



## JaguarPap (Mar 26, 2016)

@Tipo

Killing anyone with a bag is demeaning. I think death should be a vehicle for transcendence, while a bag does not prevent this it does signify something humiliating.


----------



## radicaldog (Apr 25, 2017)

*Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?*
Nah, i like meat too much to give it up. I'd only be vegan for medical/health purposes (which i dont have at the moment). My bedroom is messy af and sometimes i cant find stuff without lifting anything.

*Question two. Describe your ideal partner.*
She would be redhead/ginger with blue/green eyes (somehow i'm not attracted to the ones with brown eyes). Good humor sense and willingness to talk would be pretty cool. However i wouldnt want the submissive one, maybe the one with whom i'd be able to get into emotional conflicts to blow some steam without holding the grudge. Basically it's hard to evaluate because i'm more a person who needs to see merchandise before trying it out. 

*Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.*
I usually think about stuff why i'm so lost in this world that i cannot find my passion or a place where i belong. I mostly like to observe people and nature around me. 

*Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.*
That goes to previous question - one of my favorite activities is to walk around the city and immerse myself among surroundings, just casually walking and observing everything. I also like to listen to music (usually very energetic and upbeat) which complements my mood, i dont seek to change my mood through music. I like to play videogames because of ability to experience different scenarios and to stimulate myself.

*Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.*
I'm more of a "I can take it or leave it" kind of person. I'm not afraid to compete with others but i prefer taking safer risks and dont like betting for money (i find it too boring). I dont really have big dreams because i'm going from one thing to another rather than building myself to the specific goal. 

*Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?*
I dont have many friends but a lot of acquaintances. We usually drink or indulge in some other activities like shooting fireworks, watching video through youtube or playing videogames. Sometimes i'd like to speak about deeper stuff and know their motivation, what makes them tick.
*Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?*
Yes, i do believe that i wear social mask because i dont have my own stable personality.

*Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?*
Not really because i usually operate on dichotomy whenever it's interesting or not. I envy to those people who are organized and know what they want to do with their life because now i'm just aimlessly floating in sea called life. 

*Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?*
That's an interesting question. I'd probably want to be the one who whips someone and not the whipped one. I'd be very afraid about going to sex house because of my performance anxiety and wasting money but deep inside i'd like to try it once. 

*Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?*
I used to sing (had to stop because i hit puberty and my voice wasnt that good after that) , dance and act (did one performance) in school. I could perform with other people but doing it alone would be hard. I have pretty good humor sense but i've never considered 
comedy purely because i wouldnt know what to say (my humor comes spontaneously).

*Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?*
I'd like to write more about myself but there's a lot that i dont know.

*Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.*
I dont like to involve myself with politics and social movements because i dont like picking sides. 

*Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style*.
I want to think that i'm good listener. I usually lean in closer, nod and ask open questions when i'm talking with person. I'm usually get very annoyed when i'm the only one trying to keep conversation alive and other person just uses short answers. Sadly, i send a lot of mixed signals with this kind of style because other girls mistaken me for being flirty with them when i'm just being curious about them. Strangely enough, i couldnt describe my flirty talk because it either happens or it doesnt, it isnt something i can prepare to. 

*Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?*
Plastic bag would be more fun but board is more effective, people might breathe through bag if they'd make a hole in it. 

*Question five. Romantic comedies?*
Not my absolute favorite genre but I can watch it if it's good. The last one i saw was "40 year old virgin". Sadly i might end up being him in 16 years.

*Question six. Physics?*
Actually i have bachelor in physics. Boy, was that a boring thing to endure. All that dry theory made me go crazy but somehow i 
managed to finish it.

*Question seven. Farts?*
Prefer loud and scentless ones than silent killer ones.

*Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?*
Exercise is something i'd want to do rather than obligation to someone (even myself).

*Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?*
It's alright. I'd rather have exposed corruption because it's easier to control than peace.

*Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here*
From wordy questions to one word questions.

*Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? *
Something that quacko psychologist would give

*Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?*
Up your buddy, i like eating and feeling stuffed like a turkey before thanksgiving.

Give it away, Mr./Ms. Tipo


----------



## sannejamila (Apr 16, 2017)

Tipo said:


> Answer honestly or my analysis will be skewed. Skip any you wish to. Answer-friendly bolded format. Be as descriptive as you like
> 
> *Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?*
> 
> ...



1 I eat meat. My bedroom is an organised mess.

2 Intelligent, good sense of humour, clean, creative thinker, reserved, respect my need for personal space, likes to read

3 I like to think about my future, I like to play out scenarios I could experience inside my head. I also like to think about revenge when I'm angry, and I daydream a lot about a perfect future.

4 I love to read, play music (especially on the violin) I also like to read about MBTI and enneagram. I like discussing topics with people who have good arguments and not just opinions. 

5 I can't stand losing. I am very competitive. I'm also highly ambitious and I want to one day become a teacher in psychology. If I don't get what I want I will do anything to get it anyways. If i'm competing with someone I can be very cold and arrogant.

6 me and my friends just likes to chill and talk or discuss different topics such as conspiracy theories, psychology and astrology. All of my friends are introverts and laid back, and they all share a good sense of humour. 

7 All the time. I adapt to who I'm with at the time, and I rarely show my true self to someone, only close friends. I think it is because I'm kinda shy and don't like to expose myself.

8 yes indeed

9 no I wouldn't


----------



## perfectcircle (Jan 5, 2011)

Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?
No, I used to be though. I wouldn't say so, but maybe someone with higher standards would. For me my bedroom is clean and I like to keep it clean.

Question two. Describe your ideal partner.
The one I have. He loves me, I love him. I trust him. We communicate openly and take care of eachother's differing needs. We are gentle, we apologize. We want each other. We have similar interests. We share similar wounds. We make eachother laugh. He smells good.

Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.
I like to think about things I'm learning and the world, art, and friendships, connectedness, and love, but I feel like I almost never am thinking about those things.

Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.
I love to make art, learn new things, read lots of information, sex, feeling alive, feeling accepted and connected, gardening, being outside, reading, cooking, taking really hot baths, driving in the right weather, either sunny or grey and altered, walking at night, drinking with friends and blowing through cigarettes, feeling like the world has providence to spare.

Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.
I am not very ambitious but I used to be and I plan to be again. I have at times liked to compete but in general I view it as an illusion as I think most things are the same, or maybe I'm avoiding a fear of a lack of capacity to impress on my part. I don't have big dreams, I want to have a job where i make enough money to have a yard, help my parents relax before they die but that may not be possible, travel before I die, marry one man, maybe have a child, make art, and hopefully my job will make a positive difference.

Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?
I don't feel I have friends, but I seek people are make me feel safe, and feel connected to people who take things seriously and think deeply but have ironic senses of humor.

Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?
Yes I feel like my entire life is a mask.

Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?
Yes and No. More accurately would be I'm fighting with myself, but externally I'm very comfortable with expecting nothing, and that's what I'm trying to fight against.

Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?
Maybe for the experience but I wouldn't participate. I'd like to go with a friend who also wanted to go and observe, and not have to adhere to anyone's pretensions. I'm frightened of sexual coercion, but I am interested in observing and experiencing everything at least once. So who knows...

Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?
I do feel I have an untapped performer within me. I don't think comedy would be the thing. If i could sing I'd do music.

Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?
Yes that's why I'm doing it, I don't even care about being typed.

Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.
No, and while I do think the second, I don't know if I'd yell it though I might given to the right pressure/circumstances, but i find it kind of catch phrasey... the first phrase disgusts me.

Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.
I think I am.

Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?
Idk, killing yourselfwith a plastic bag would be immsenly difficult, the instinct to breath is intense and I doubt I'd ever be able to force it down no matter how much I wanted to die. I don't think I could kill someone else but if I did all my fantasies have involved stabbing or running over with a car, a bag/board is a bit too prolonged.

Question five. Romantic comedies?
Sometimes when I'm feeling like I want to feel nothing

Question six. Physics?
Interesting, but I have not committed to learning it, though I'd like to.

Question seven. Farts?
We don't need to talk about that.

Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?
Yes but no I do not except for standing/running around all day at my menial job and sex

Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?
Eh it's w/e. I'm not sure to the second. 

Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here
This question made me notice the numbers are messed up but I didn't notice before.

Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? 
a myspace survey

Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?
Maybe worry they were insulting my appearance, probably ignore or stare perplexedly, or just keep eating, idk


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

JaguarPap said:


> @Tipo
> 
> Killing anyone with a bag is demeaning. I think death should be a vehicle for transcendence, while a bag does not prevent this it does signify something humiliating.


Why is it demeaning, especially if you believe it achieves "higher transcendence"?

is yr name a reference to a pap smear


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@Magic Qwan
Sorry, don't do enneagram. Im absolute shit at it.

I'd say estp. maybe istp or entp.... You were very hard


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@Maybe
Intj.
Aha to Q3
Thanks for the kudos, take them back as a complimentary gift


----------



## Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy (May 1, 2017)

Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?
No, I eat meat like I eat your mom's...... Yeah you know the drill, god damn mom jokes and meat jokes.

My bedroom is not messy at all. I never leave it messy or I'll be stressed of a messy workplace.

Question two. Describe your ideal partner.
The partner must be independent, strong and a leader. No emotions.

Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.
Things that are interesting. 

Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.
Building a website, create a game from scratch.

Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.
Yes, I am very ambitious and I like to compete. My biggest dream is to take over the world and make it more perfect, improve it to the outer core.

Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?
I have not many, but they are relatively smart. Party hard and talk about big topics.

Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?
No.

Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?
Yes.

Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?
Hell no, it's a waste of time.

Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?
No, I rather not. There are some comedies like jay and silent bob, so yes.

Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?
No, maybe because I don't have a lot of insights.

Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.
I don't care.

Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.
I listen if it interests me, if I don't find it interesting then I will ignore the person.

Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?
Killing others and then kill myself with a plastic bag.

Question five. Romantic comedies?
No... just no.

Question six. Physics?
HELL YEAH!

Question seven. Farts?
Smells like flowers.

Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?
Yes, staying fit and healthy assure you a great future.

Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?
Peace, because the world is shitty as it already is.

Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here
That some questions are too easy and boring to answer.

Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? 
Small talk, boredom.

Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?
I won't stop eating until I become bigger than Burger King.


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@Finny
Intj with some sensor-ness


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@OrangeAppled
Hellooooo infp 
Yr funny-loved q14 and q7.....shrek.


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

Shiver said:


> By the way, what in particular to you says slight J > P? As I understand it, INTJ/INTP seems to be one of the most common mistyping situations in the system and I find myself unable to fully commit to one or another.


In your posts I observed that you find logical explanations for doing things, and you actually follow through and do them to get results. Not that you really need routine and structure (although I don't know that). An intp would be thrilled to "figure something out" and would get all the satisfaction they need from observing a system or cause and effect and figuring it out themselves. They probably won't follow through, especially if they don't "feel" like it.

Example: exercise
intj
I am grumpy.> why am I so grumpy?> most likely high levels of cortisol.> what are the stressors causing its secretion?>I cannot control those, they are currently a part and fact of my life.> what is another way to relieve stress?> one method is exercise: it releases endorphins and soothes stress.>I will begin to exercise.

Intp 
Ughhh why am I so grumpy.>(insert the rest of the above mental processes minus the last step.)>I should probably exercise.>I don't wannaaaaa
>browses Internet for five hours straight


----------



## JaguarPap (Mar 26, 2016)

Tipo said:


> Why is it demeaning, especially if you believe it achieves "higher transcendence"?
> 
> is yr name a reference to a pap smear


Because a bag is very impersonal and can hold anything from diapers to plums (use intended for far less.)
You believe the bag is transcendent? If so, I won't argue, but to most people there is nothing transcendent about a bag. Like I said, originally, a mass produced general store bag is the inversion of transcendence and therein is the issue.


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@perfectcircle
Isfx 
I'm glad you liked answering the questions (or thought you would have liked to), here's your tipo-ordered diagnosis anyway


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

JaguarPap said:


> Because a bag is very impersonal and can hold anything from diapers to plums (use intended for far less.)
> You believe the bag is transcendent? If so, I won't argue, but to most people there is nothing transcendent about a bag. Like I said, originally, a mass produced general store bag is the inversion of transcendence and therein is the issue.


So as long as the killing is beautiful and the weapon has "transcendental significance" you're chill w it


----------



## JaguarPap (Mar 26, 2016)

Tipo said:


> So as long as the killing is beautiful and the weapon has "transcendental significance" you're chill w it


Beauty is a transcendental so it would be a good qualifier; however, my opinion, or relative chilness, is not a qualifier (no more than my opinion has to do with the function of weather or photosynthesis.)


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@radicaldog


> Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of?
> Something that quacko psychologist would give


At yr service

U r an esfp


----------



## ixwolvesix (Apr 29, 2016)

Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?
I am not vegan nor vegeterian but I personally eat more vegetables than I do meat/animal products. My bedroom is relatively neat but there are times when I would forget/go into my head too much and have other things to focus on that my room will end up a mess. When it comes to organization though, things that I really care about like my video games and books, I keep all organized and neat at all times.

Question two. Describe your ideal partner.
Someone who will give me space and not pressure me to be social. Someone who I can have silence with and they will not feel awkward around me. (I dated this guy who was a big extrovert and he kept wanting us to go out and talk, it drained me out completely) Someone who I can share interests, someone who is creative, challenges me to become a better person, someone who is focused on their goals. Someone who can handle my sarcasm and harsh blunt attitudes but also someone who can be there if I need to vent/have someone to lean on. 

Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.
Let’s see, I think about the future a lot. My own future, the future of the world. I think about possible ideas for the world, like how to make technology better to assist us or how to make the world a safer place for the next generation. I think about how I want to help those who are close to me become better even if I am not the most emotionally supportive to others around me. I think about new things to make and create. I also think a lot about what ifs, I am that person who thinks: what will happen if..I? 

Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.
-play video games, draw, write, learn new things, meditate, do yoga, have time alone, read, watch anime, listen to music, spend time in nature, take photographs, study/school (yes I actually like school) 

Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.
I am ambitious I enjoy being at the top but I’d say I am not super competitive, I can accept it if someone does better than me at something now. Back when I was younger though, I would be super competitive and hate myself if I made one mistake or if someone did better than I did in a contest. Now, if I got a 99 instead of an 100, I learned to set it aside and let it go. I have big dreams, I want to own my own company or be able to create something. Right now, I am studying I.T. and Design so maybe owning a company relating to games/tech would be best. I also want to start some kind of organization that advocates/raises awareness for mental health. 

Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?

Honestly, I don’t really have friends, asides a few people I talk to in class I don’t really have anyone I consider a friend. I have a boyfriend but other than him and my family. I have no social circle. 

Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?
Nope, what you see is what you get. I tend to have difficulty navigating some social situations, I hate small talk and can’t stand when you have to be “nice” to please others.

Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?
Yes I am but I am never really satisfied so I am always looking at ways to become better. Be it at school, at my hobbies, my fitness etc.

Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?
Maybe to observe but not to participate.

Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?
NOPE

Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?
Eh, its not my favourite thing to do honestly. 

Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.
Nope I tend to keep out of those things. 

Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.
I am a good listener, since I am not much of a talker, I tend to allow people to vent as much as they can on me. I have a bored looking expression though so people can take it as I am bored or something when in fact I am just pondering and observing their thoughts/expressions. 

Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?
No

Question five. Romantic comedies?
NO

Question six. Physics?
Eh, its alright not my main forte 

Question seven. Farts?
It happens to all of us.

Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?
I believe its important to keep healthy and active but there is no need to become so into it that you strain yourself out for it.

Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?
Not a fan of physical exams, id rather have exposed corruption its time people learn the dark side that exists in our planet. 

Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here

A few, the first questions were more detailed in answer the rest were more yes or no types. 

Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? 
Those personality tests I had to take in school.

Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating”?
I’d just stare at them then keep eating no one tells me what to do.


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@sannejamila
Xnfp


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy
Estj 
Q20 was pretty funny lol


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@ixwolvesix
Yup infj


----------



## ixwolvesix (Apr 29, 2016)

Tipo said:


> @ixwolvesix
> Yup infj


interesting


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

JaguarPap said:


> Beauty is a transcendental so it would be a good qualifier; however, my opinion, or relative chilness, is not a qualifier (no more than my opinion has to do with the function of weather or photosynthesis.)


A qualifier of what? Transcendentalism?


----------



## Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy (May 1, 2017)

Tipo said:


> Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy
> Estj
> Q20 was pretty funny lol


Estj? Confusing... elaborate, please.


----------



## ixwolvesix (Apr 29, 2016)

I seem to wonder how you type me as an infj not an infp or intj.


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

ixwolvesix said:


> interesting


Why


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

*Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?*

I am neither, but I found myself more persuaded by the health benefits of not eating so many meats. My bedroom is dusty, it doesn't get dirty because I rarely take things out. My closet is dirty though.

*Question two. Describe your ideal partner.*

Someone who agrees with me all the time. That could be useful. 

*Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.*

I have been thinking about North Korea a lot recently. Their weapons, their operating systems, their internet websites, their leaders, their ideology and the threat they pose to nearby countries that most people don't consider.

*Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.*

I like to write stories but to build databases. I like it when I connect many aspects of things that I have considered and put it all together. Yes, that feeling of culmination, of everything coming together in the perfect form makes me excited.

*Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.*

I dislike competition and the need to feel better than others. Winning is never as fun as playing for fun. That said losing is not fun.

*Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?*

My friends that have lasted the longest are the outcasts. People who do drugs, the people who make nazi jokes and smoke vaporized nicotine nonsense. They are all rebels to society. I once took time to vandalize an abandoned house with them. We do things that are absurd in retrospect, that is where writing becomes such a nice thing to do.

*Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?*

Sometimes you act differently around different people. I think of it more as a paper bag. I am extravagant toward some and less to others. Sometimes I act like a six year old and abuse people, other times I am the most mature person in the room. The former is more enjoyable, but the consequences are severe. But it's still better overall.

*Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?*

No, I don't like myself very much at all. Sometimes I wonder why I am me and not someone else. Lousy diseases.

*Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?*

Negative, I expect people to follow their own rules and they rarely do. No means no, until it starts becoming no means later or no means yes. Nobody can follow their own rules.

*Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?*

No the feeling of anxiety that comes from performances is bothersome. Sometimes I simply accept praise rather than invite it through loud yelling or other loud things.

*Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?*

Not at the moment, I am currently filling this out for the cheap thrills of an answer that requires no payment input.

*Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.*

Build a wall! Ah, that is a fun phrase to shout for the fun of it. Controversy is sometimes nice. I wouldn't say woman's rights are human's rights because I don't even act like it whether it is the fair thing to say.

*Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.*

I listen through one ear but my mouth is ready to start talking about my own topic. Depends on whether or not I am trying to say something. It is always a give and take, even when I only want to give. If I don't want to give, I take things in very well.

*Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?*

That is a part that I can use. But a plastic bag itself would not be useful. I believe a plastic bag and helium is more effective. No choking reflex with helium. See, people can tear bags apart if they are unconsciously fighting death.

*Question five. Romantic comedies?*

No. Sometimes I wish they would just take the romance out of it. Remember all of those marvel movies where they just punch the villain while he is giving a speech? That's what they should do with romance, it has become cliche and boring. Guardians of the Galaxy did this correctly. 

*Question six. Physics?*

Physics is very interesting, but I am not looking into it for my career. If I was going to be an engineer, I would be more focused on it. But, I don't need to learn calculus so physics is only an introductory course for me. I want to complete something, physics I is not enough, it should be physics final.

*Question seven. Farts?*

That is my favored form of pornography. Not much use for it elsewhere.

*Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?*

I do enjoy running after a good meal, but when was the last time that happened?

*Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?*

Exposing myself? Never. I wear a jacket all year for this purpose. 

*Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here*

*Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? *

This reminds me of one of those tests where they mess up the numbering and expect the test taker not to notice. I noticed!

*Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?
*

That is a stretch, I never eat too much. I have probably been told to eat more. But too much of one thing, yes. Stop eating so much cheese. I usually spitefully refuse to eat anymore cheese even though it punishes no one but myself.


* *




Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? (It reminded me of 20q but for mbti lol) 
* *




yes I made it twenty questions on purpose
This question is familiar.


----------



## JaguarPap (Mar 26, 2016)

Tipo said:


> A qualifier of what? Transcendentalism?


Read the previous posts--it is all stated there. If you cannot figure it out from there then you aren't intelligent enough to continue this reasoning. If that is so then I can send you a coloring book (no offense to you or coloring books I have deep respect for coloring.)


----------



## Ald52OnMyTonguePleas (Mar 3, 2017)

1. Nope on a high fat, high protein, low carb diet. Room normally quite tiddy.
2. Loyal, honest, smart, funny, shared values, free-thinker, open to new experiences, and gorgeous in my eyes. 
3. Metaphysical questions, how reality is much bigger than we perceive due to the limitations of our senses, brewing beer, golf, ethical issues, self-improvement, psychedelic experiences, travel, art across the board, nature, linguistics, communication, etc.
4. See question 3. Plus converse with friends. 
5. I am ambitious, yet plagued with laziness. I hate to compete with others, yet love to compete with myself. I am currently working on a business plan to start my dream business. I want to focus on the quality of my craft over profit. Also, I want to use said business as a vehicle to help raise awareness and funding for issues I value. I do have big dreams, but with age I have tempered them so I may actually see some of them become real.
6. My friends are all shapes and sizes. I like them because they are all unique, from all over the globe and social spectrum. And most except parts of me that I fail to except myself.
7. Up until recently very much so and stayed inebriated for a decade to keep self-reflection at bay.
8. I am working on this. I hope to be healthy soon, but it is a painful process. Just glad I woke up when I did.
9. Only if the sole attendees where me and my partner.
10. Performance ... RUN FOR THE HILLS. I could be a decent comedic writer for sure.
11. Not so much, but wanted to contribute to your thread @Tipo.
12. No I would not say either, and no they don't disgust me. Mindless idiots disgust me, though.
13. Great listener if I am engaged. I will give nonverbal cues that I am engaged and will not interrupt for the most part. If I am close to you and we are having a conversation and relevant ideas to a sentence/idea pop into my head I will try to fit it in tactfully, but I will not wait for them to stop as my point/observation just might slip from my mind. If I cannot find a spot to interject, I will just let them keep on with it.
14. Wouldn't kill myself at an age where those two possibilities would be effective. If I had to kill someone else, it would be with whatever was at hand due to it being self-defense, hence not premeditated.
5. Nope.
6. Chemistry. Hated physics, but appreciate the field immensely.
7. Still make me chuckle until the fecal particulate hits my sinus cavities.
8. Personally I engage in yogic activity every other day. Do what ever suits you, just don't complain about the consequences.
8 1/2. Physicals equal necessary evil. Exposed corruption because it would be the first step to the loftier ideal of peace, which I do hold as a necessity for our evolution.
19. Yes, but no fucks given.
19 1/2. An ad lib.
20. Stare blankly and finish my meal, unless the had a gun to me head or some similar scenario.


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

Joining in. Someone type me if they want to
*Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?*
Yah. My bedroom? What color is the carpet? I haven't seen the floor in years

*Question two. Describe your ideal partner.*
A bitch, a pain in the ass, someone who will argue and argue fine points with me :blushed:
Someone who is as kinky and inappropriate as me, but who can also be sweet and kind. Down for nearly anything.  Understanding. Has that je ne sais quoi 

*Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.*
Ugh I don't feel like explaining. Silly metaphysics I suppose

*Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.*
Ugggh I don't know, regular stuff I guess
Drugs, debating, dancing, reading, alone time, eating, close friend time, being on the Internet 

*Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.*
Sometimes I am competitive, I get a charge from being quietly brilliant against someone hot and equally or more brilliant
I got big, idealistic dreams. The future will likely hold a reality very different from my fantasies.

*Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?*
Talk to them and love them, then tear each other (but one) apart (in good fun) in debate (brought on by me....)
Giving them my love, trust, and emotional support 

*Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?*
Ya leave me alone. Who wrote this? 

*Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?*
In a few ways I fuckin love myself. Other parts disgust me.

*Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?*
There every weekend.

Jk I would like to go with someone hot someday though. Couldn't go alone though

*Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?*
Maybe. I am too awkward with too off-kilter humour though

*Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?*
Yea I'm obsessed w myself

*Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.*
I'm a liberal, i see what ur up to... What does this have to do with mbti?

*Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.*
Nah, but sometimes if I actually like the person I'm with

*Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?*
Haha why, first of all? Neither, both of those methods leave considerable amounts of particulates to trace me to the crime.

*Question five. Romantic comedies?*
Some 

*Question six. Physics?*
In theory I'd like it. 

*Question seven. Farts?*
Natural... Feel better afterward
The ultimate insult to rub humans' indignity into their faces.... Smelly gases come out of our butts? Haha so funny Mother(fucker) nature

*Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?*
Exercise is so good for you. I refuse to do it

*Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?*
No thanks... Like talking abt myself though. Exposed corruption. Peace is good though as long as the truth is out in the open.

*Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here*
Ya bich don't want to talk to you about your fuckin catfishing ass

*Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? *
buzzfeed

*Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?
*
But why
I gotta live......also I love it, so I won't


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

JaguarPap said:


> Read the previous posts--it is all stated there. If you cannot figure it out from there then you aren't intelligent enough to continue this reasoning. If that is so then I can send you a coloring book (no offense to you or coloring books I have deep respect for coloring.)


No it really isn't....if you can't reexplain something to someone because they're not "intelligent enough" then this argument has been a disappointment. Also, no offense, but transcendentalism as an argument for murder style is just annoying to me. Try science or ethics


----------



## JaguarPap (Mar 26, 2016)

Transcendentalism, as a philosophy, is a specific Eastern system and not what I was referring to. You induced Transcendentalism as a a philosophical system.


----------



## anaraqueen (May 14, 2015)

Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?
No, because I would probably eat nothing. I hate vegetables. And Yes, it is messy on a monday night and I should be organizing it rn

Question two. Describe your ideal partner.
Someone that makes me feel secure. HONESTY. Not jealous. Different habits and tastes from me. Gives m the freedom to be myself.

Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.
a lot of things?????? right know i keep thinking about situations that never happened.

Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.
SLEEPING now that I have less time to do it. Talking with friends, dancing, doing exercises, watching tv, etc etc

Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.
"Any tree can drop an apple. I'll drop the freaking moon!" Minamimoto, Sho.
I'm very competitive and I can be very immature about it. I HATE LOSING. I might even not start a game because I know I'm not good at it and I'll lose.
I'm behaving better about this tho. Recently I lost a internal competition that would make me compete in a regional contest. I was sad at first but in the next day I was like "being sad won't change the results, working harder for next year will change my results". but i lowkey feel incompetent 

Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?
INFPs lmao I love to talk to them and to go out with them and gossip with them. basically my friendship in a nutshell

Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?
yes, with some people. family especially because i don't feel secure enough to be myself. and i kind of isolate from them.
but 
everyone wears masks in some extent

Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?
no. i'm way too unhealthy. i'm trying to get better tho

Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?
i kind of avoid sex-related stuff. not comfortable enough.

Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?
If perform includes dancing then yes I LOVE DANCING but i'm so terrible and i get tired easily, so i don't do it that much. and i'm too forced to do comedy.

Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?
i do, i just am not the type to write big responses - or maybe i'm just lazy

Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.
women's rights are human rights is my motto. build a wall can disgust me depending on the context.

Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.
i interrupt a lot and i get distracted easily. so i guess not......... sorry

Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?
no

Question five. Romantic comedies?
i'm a shoujo reader. that might be enough

Question six. Physics?
i got an zero at physics 4 in my last year

Question seven. Farts?
my friend farts quietly and i'm jealous of her tbh

Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?
YES YES YES now that i don't have time to exercise and i abandoned everything i'm feeling so down. wating to go back to dance/fighting class

Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?
i haven't done one in years. it would be nice for a health paranoid like myself

Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here
nah the numbers but not relevant in this case

Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? 
the other questionaries i did to discover my enneagram type. i'm still not sure of it

Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?
i would say nah and would keep eating
i might ask why


----------



## daffodil (Apr 21, 2016)

*Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?*

I am not vegan or vegeterian, however, if I were it would definitely be for personal moral reasons.
My bedroom is a balance between order and chaos. I don't have much drive or time to focus on cleaning/reorganizing, so I just make sure it doesn't get nasty or out if control.

*Question two. Describe your ideal partner.*
Someone that I can share any mood and experience with - whether we are having the time of our lives, are incredibly bored, or are under a lot of stress - if we can enjoy eachother's company through all that, I am more or less satisfied. I prefer to be able to connect on both a lighthearted level of giggles and jokes, and a more deep connection discussing grand mind-blowing concepts. Naturally, I need someone willing to tsketch on the roles of dealing with long term finances and day to day details, or, to not care that I suck at those things.

*Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.*

I prefer to think about the beauty and wonder of the world - mostly the natural world, nature, our planet, animals, etc. as well as human kind and our capability for such depth, knowledge and compassion. **Edit: Actually, observing my own thoughts over the last 12 hours, I've realized that the majority of my mind power is spent figuring out what activities and future possibilities to pursue, weighing them against my ideal of my best self, and imagining how each possibility would make me feel - making choices to get me closer to peace, happiness and my ideal version of myself. Thinking of changes I can make to eliminate anxiety and boredom from my life anf get closer to serenity and enjoyment, as well as closer to wisdom and enlightenment. Weighing whether or not to my choices are in line with what I want for my own personal happiness and wellbeing and the happiness and wellbeing of my little family. I am never quite satisfied with the moment, even though I interact enthusiastically with that moment, it's all about getting closer to an epic lifestyle and epic version of myself.**

*Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.*

I love to hike and be in nature. I love to be outside in general... I love to celebrate. I love me a beautiful sunny day with no obligation where I can be with good company enjoying a laid back outdoor atmosphere. No pressure, nothing to worry over.

*Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.*

I am ambitious once I find something that pulls at my heartstrings, but otherwise am fairly laid back and prefer to avoid competition. If I'm in a competition, I do get swept up in wanting to win :-/. My big dream is to have the times and means to travel and spend most of my time outdoors and not in a 9-5 situation.

*Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?*

My friends are fun, we like to adventure. They are also deep conversationalists like myself and like to explore the depths of the human experience.

*Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?*

I don't think so. Certainly not on purpose. I think that I show people my true self, but that I have many layers and I might only let a few people past the outer layers, if that makes sense. But no, I don't wear an inauthentic mask.

*Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?*

That's hard to answer. I love myself and wouldn't want to be anyone else. However, I am often uncomfortable in general - which I suppose it what is called social anxiety. I am so sure of myself when I walk out the door, and then end up feeling so not comfortable in many social settings and after dealing with the pressures of a day. 

*Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?*

I don't know what that is, but I think it's safe to say that's a no for me. I was much more experimental in my younger years, but even then, I was only experimental within a relationship. Now I'm a boring married mother, and yeah, totally a no.

*Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?*

No, I do not. I don't mind being silly in front of a group of people I know well, and don't mind public speaking. But performing is not my thing - anxiety again.

*Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?*

I love it! Reminds me of my middle school years with those chain emails. I've always liked reflecting on myself and why I do the things I do and like the things I like, have the dreams I have.

*Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell.  Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.*

No to the wall, yes to rights! I believe in equality and that no gender, ethnicity or level of wealth makes one person better than another. Period. The goodness of your heart and your compassion are what speaks to your quality, in my opinion.

*Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.*

I used to be a listener purely. I never ever interrupted another, and thus often didn't even speak. Primarily a shyness thing. Now, I often join the conversation, and occasionally jump in before silence allows (although I miss being a perfect listener and don't like interrupting!). I smile constantly but naturally - all smiles all the time. I try to nod and say "aww", but it feels awkward and forced, not natural to me. My way of advising and responding us typically telling them a similar experience of my own and letting them draw the moral of the story, if that makes sense. I've been told I'm a good listener and give great pep talks and help people get to the route if the issue that they couldn't see on their own. I'm good at helping people find hope where hope is hard to find, if that makes sense. I've usually been there, in whatever state of mind the person is, and understand how to address those emotions.

*Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?*

Can I answer no? Because NO, I would never kill anyone or myself.

*Question five. Romantic comedies?*

Yes - it's pretty much the only way I know to fully relax without being fidgety and distracted. Even still, I'm pretty fidgety!

*Question six. Physics?*

No. I just never took a physics class. Maybe I should!?

*Question seven. Farts?*

Bah, I don't like to talk about bodily functions. It's only natural, but I have a super sensitive nose and can't handle others, and thus assume others wouldn't want to be around mine!

*Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?*

I do, but in a slightly different way. I believe exercise is important to the mind, not just the body. I am a better person if I give myself that time to exercise - physically, mentally - it just keeps me healthier mentally. I love exercise and athletics!

*Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?*

Physical examinations? What does that mean, like, do I mind physicals at the doctor? I don't mind them much at all. I used to not like doctors, but after losing all modesty over my body during my pregnancies, I don't fret over it at all.

I would rather have PEACE.

*Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here*

Yep, a few, but whatever, I'm good, just happy to be participating.

*Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? *

I need to exercise tonight!

*Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?
*

Oh don't get me started! No one has a right to tell me how much I can eat! I'm particularly sensitive about this subject! Unless they are telling me to stop eating so I can laugh about their joke without a full mouth, then that is acceptable I suppose. Of course, if someone else needed food and I needed not to be a pig in order to allow someone else to get enough food.. I'd be glad to stop in that scenario.


Thanks for taking the time to read if you do!


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

JaguarPap said:


> Transcendentalism, as a philosophy, is a specific Eastern system and not what I was referring to. You induced Transcendentalism as a a philosophical system.


For a successful debate you must define terms that are not completely obvious to the public. Which were you referring to?


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

*Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?

no. I am neither a vegan or a vegetarian. Not much of a meat either compared to other people. Bit of a sugar addict. My bedroom is a mess. I clean it every once in a while then it goes back to being a mess in a couple of days.

Question two. Describe your ideal partner.

Some one who wouldn't drag me to bars and parties all the time and doesn't mind my that my interests and curiosity is all over the place. That is the best guess I can think of. I don't have much experience in dating and relationships to determine What I want or might really want due to lack of experience and information on how I am in such things.

Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.

Science, movies, things I have read, or things that I randomly get interested (history, philosophy of some things like comics, movies, books), video games. Talking about sex and sexual conquest are very boring like watching and talking about sports. 

Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.

Play video games, occasionally draw or write, watch cartoons/anime, read manga(comics also sometimes), listen/watch youtube videos (amv s, parody songs, things on history, things on science, skeptic and debunking videos, random informational things that struck my interest, and lore), learning things like language and programming, and trying to figure myself out.

Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.

I don't see myself as very ambitious. I do get competitive some times, but I try not to get too competitive though. I tend to kick myself when I am down and take the failure to heart too much sometimes. As for big dreams. That changes often. Can't tell what I truly want and what might be an interest that may pass and come back time to time.

Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?

My friends seem to want to try to be like normal people and get drunk and try to get laid and what not. Playing video games with them and discussing things like evolution concepts, history, and philosophy.

Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?

Yes. It keeps the peace and usually when I take it off people tend to not like me, get annoyed, or ignore me. At least that is how it feels like anyway. 

Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?

Not really. I am unsure of who I am sometimes. I am also not as intelligent as I would like to be. Sometimes I feel like I am just some over sized fat dumbass. then I see stupid people and get very confused because I am supposed to be the biggest dumbass in the world and they just help prove that hypothesis wrong. 

Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?

Sex house I would be curious about. But probably won't go since I am not sure if am able to know what to do there or be accepted there.

Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?

Stand up comedy I have considered. Some might take my self derivative (can't remember the correct word or how to spell it) humor too seriously. But I do at some times get people to laugh.

Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?

Sometimes. Sometimes I am unsure how to answer them and fear I might be dishonest without meaning to and remember things later that may contradict what I said and end up messing with results. 

Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.

I honestly don't think the wall will work. Woman's rights are important and so are men's rights. Sometimes these phrases will annoy me because I see the idiots on both sides just trying to out yell or scream each other or just doing stupid things that makes their ideas or movement seem altogether self destructive and pointless. No one want to talk or discuss things. When some one say something that they disagree with they automatically devolve to name calling (un-american, liberal, conservative, man hater, woman hater, racist, cis, queer) as if that will shut down the opposing views down and win the argument. 

Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.

I try to be. Sometimes a thought tries to take over and I put to the side and then regret that because the person is now on another subject and the other thought doesn't get the chance to be shared.

Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?

Myself I have thought about it. Others I have rarely thought of, except to those that threaten my pets or people I care about. But I resist the thought as much as possible. Especially since people know better than to risk that with me.

Question five. Romantic comedies?

Yes. It's a guilty pleasure of mine sometimes. One of my favorites is "I don't understand what my Husband is saying"

Question six. Physics?

I enjoy thing about it and using it for problem solving in certain situations. But I won't say it's my favorite.

Question seven. Farts?

Like, not really. they smell too much and draws attention to me when I do it. And holding it in can get painful.

Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?

Yes, the body holds and supports the mind. Strengthening the body strengthens the mind. I am some what neglectful of it though. I try to go on walks, push ups and squats randomly, and do some feats of physical activity (pulling a heavy pallet with a broken wheel on a jack all the way to the back without help). But I am not very constant like I should be.

Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?

I don't do well with Physical examinations. I have a fatty liver with drinking alcohol (fructose from soda is digested the same way as alcohol. I had to figure that out. my doctor at the time was an idiot). Expose corruption. rather do it peacefully, but sometimes the peaceful actions doesn't work too well. 

Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here

Some. some had two different subjects that don't really relate to each other. At least not in a way I am aware of (could relate in a way the person perceives or has experienced things that have them relate in some obscured way)

Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? 

Like some of the other type me questionnaires that are on this site and possible other forums. 

Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?

I will probably wonder why. Like is what I am eating has been poisoned by the person who prepared it, or they are trying to get me to lose weight, or if this has to do with some stupid sjw bs that doesn't make any sense, or some overly religious person trying to force me to go by their views of morality. *


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Is the doctor in? I present myself as a patient, and will bide patiently while they diagnose me.

*Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?*
Neither. I tried being vegetarian for an afternoon after reading George Bernard Shaw, but was tucking into meat (meat, ma’am, meat!) by the afternoon. I’m not a caterpillar; I can’t exist on a lettuce leaf all day. Besides, is vegetarianism strictly moral? What if plants could feel pain? A Japanese claims they can feel emotions, which suddenly makes the ethics of vegetarianism rather murky.
Could someone be vegan or vegetarian for _IM_moral reasons?
My bedroom is messy but clean; that is, I have piles all over the place 
[*], including library books that are a month overdue, and which I really must return some day. And a dog asleep under the bed. But no organic mess – meat, vegetable, or otherwise. And I’m not going to tuck into the terrier.
[*] That's why I use ointment.

*Question two. Describe your ideal partner.*
Clever; good-humored; curious; enjoys adventure; plucky; not easily fazed; can talk intelligently but not a highbrow (doesn’t leap out armed with copies of Schopenhauer and a fervent desire to mould my character); idealistic, but not a moral campaigner; wants to see the world; ready to try anything (within reason).

*Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.*
Is this a question, or isn’t it? If it’s not a question, what is it? I like to think about all sorts of things. History, books, music, the meaning of life, why society is the way it is, what makes people tick, current events. I’ll gladly talk about anything except real estate, sport, and yearning for death.

*Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.*
Another quasi-question. Do quasi-questions make you queasy? Quickly, stop quibbling, or we’ll quarantine you in quod. Quod? Quae et quis? Ubi, eheu, et hiboux, says he owlishly. I love to travel, to go to the theatre or the opera, to talk with friends, to eat out, to play games, to listen to music, to act, to perform (I’m starting to sound like a foreigner learning English infinitives) – and to play with language. Maddening, ain’t it? You should try being in my brain. There is, as the poet remarked, a pleasure sure in being mad that none but madmen know.

*Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.*
I’m ambitious in my own sphere; I would like one day to be a famous writer, whose books are both popular and influential, and inspire people with a love of life. I wouldn’t say I’m particularly competitive, except when it comes to language.

*Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?*
Friends from all walks of life, and many different countries. What I like to do with them depends on the friend; but mainly talking, going to galleries and exhibitions, going for walks, trying restaurants and cafés, and playing games. 

*Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?*
Frequently; it’s work, you know. In offices I come across as quiet, considered, rather reserved. Put me somewhere where I can take centre stage, or where I can shine and talk, and it’s a very different story.

*Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?*
Yes; I’m confident in myself; I know that I’m clever, imaginative, articulate and kind-hearted, and can achieve a lot. Whenever I get depressed, it’s because I’m in the wrong environment – situational depression, rather than innate self-loathing.

*Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?*
Never. Each to their own, I suppose, but being beaten (or beating) someone with a penchant for leather isn’t my idea of a good time. Do I ache for the touch of your whips, dear? Not really.

*Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?*
When I was younger, I used to think that I belonged centre stage, and that leads in the primary school plays were rightfully mine. Speechmaking comes naturally to me; I’ve been a tour guide (and enjoyed it); and I’m comfortable sitting onstage and answering questions or sparring with an interviewer. I really should get back into acting; it’s fun.

*Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?*
Yes. I'm answering questions about answering questions about myself. This thread is becoming recursive.

*Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.*
I don’t think I’d yell ‘build a wall’. Walls may be useful for defence in times of war, but they don’t make for good neighbours. I wouldn’t say ‘woman’s rights are human rights’ either; I agree that women have the right to an education and to work that they find intellectually, emotionally and spiritually fulfilling, but I certainly wouldn’t consider myself a feminist. There are many women whom I admire, just as there are men, but I think that feminism (in its current form) is misandrous and divisive, as identity politics of any stamp are. I'm a uniter, not a divider.

*Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.*
Yes, I’m a good listener. My listening style really depends on the context. If I’m interviewing someone as a journalist, I should get them to talk; I’ll listen, make encouraging noises, ask questions to prompt them – but they should speak; it’s not a conversation. If I am having a conversation, it’ll be more back and forth – I present my ideas and observations, rather than simply asking for the other’s views. Some people talk in a solid monologue for 90 minutes, and it’s damn difficult to get a word in edgewise. And sometimes I’ll throw curveballs into the conversation.

*Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?*
No. How would you use a board to kill yourself? Dislocate your elbow and beat yourself unconscious? I’m not a Tory politician, so sticking a plastic bag over my head doesn’t seem fun. (See question nine.) And I’m not inclined to murder – or, rather, premeditated murder. If I were to kill someone, it would be manslaughter in the heat of an argument.

*Question five. Romantic comedies?*
Question five again? Well, I enjoy comedies with a romantic element, or which end happily for the lovers. I was going to say that I enjoyed some romantic comedies, then I searched on Google for romantic comedies. Hmm, apart from The Philadelphia Story and His Girl Friday (which are screwball comedies) and The Tall Guy (not to be confused with The Thin Man), nothing really appeals. There's a difference between comedies with romance in, and romantic comedies.

*Question six. Physics?*
I don’t have the brains. It was flunking a physics test that led me to drop science in Year 10. I’ve read a few general books on physics to try to understand it (Marcus Chown) and watched a few documentaries (Brian Cox) and I think I understand the basics of string theory, but maths is Greek to me. Maths was also Greek to Archimedes and Euclid, I suppose.

*Question seven. Farts?*
Borborygmic gurglings and eructations are a normal part of life.

*Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?*
I believe in the importance of exercise, and daily think about participating. I try to go to the gym three times a week, and sometimes go three times a month. (I walk a few kilometers a day, though, up hill and down dale.)

*Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?*
Are physical examinations more difficult than physics examinations? I don’t think I’ve had a physical examination for a long time – since school? – and… What do peace and corruption have to do with physical examinations? Someone’s body might be corrupt, and if they were hewn into bits, they would be in pieces, and their soul (assuming they’ve got one) hopefully would be at peace. You’re suggesting, presumably, that a peaceful society might only have the façade of peace, and that underneath it would churn with corruption as a dead dog does with maggots? Worms would slither through the corridors of power, cockroaches would scuttle into the courts, and leeches would fulminate from the pulpit. Vile! I don’t think, though, that peace and corruption are opposites; a truly peaceful society, where the citizens believed in peace out of principle rather than cowardice, would be too high-minded to stoop to corruption.

*Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here*
Yes; five, six, seven, and eight (twice), 18.5, and now question nineteen. Shall I fart from my vent?

*Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of?*
Sometimes I see a cloud that's dragonish.

*Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?*
Ah, but if I were to stop eating, I’d die. If they wanted me to stop eating them, they may have a point. (So would I, on the end of my fork and spear.) But I’ve given up cannibalism.


----------



## radicaldog (Apr 25, 2017)

Tipo said:


> @radicaldog
> 
> At yr service
> 
> U r an esfp


How so? I've always imagined myself a bit more "logical". What's the difference between Se-Ti (ESTP), Se-Fi (ESFP) and Ti-Se (ISTP)?


----------



## sannejamila (Apr 16, 2017)

Tipo said:


> @sannejamila
> Xnfp


Why?


----------



## louzz (May 1, 2017)

Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?

I'm vegetarian but only 35% for moral reasons. Yes it's VERY messy.


Question two. Describe your ideal partner.

He/She should be just like me but extroverted, I think. So that he/she can help me in social situations when I'm too shy to say something. Creative, loving, idealistic and accepting.


Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.

About everything. But mostly philosophic things, spiritual stuff and art. I'm a huge overthinker.


Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.

I love to draw/paint, write books, hear music, sing, dance and talk to people that share my interests.


Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.

Not really, I'm a really harmonic person but sometimes I like to compete when I'm really motivated. I have these two big dreams: I want to be happy and to find my soulmate. (I'm very spiritual.)


Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?

I can't really choose my friends right now and have to take what I get so that I'm not alone. They're way more logical than me and not as sensitive. I like to go out with them like shopping etc. But after that I have to be alone some days because I have to "regenerate" myself.


Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?

Yes. I'm always wearing a mask so that people like me.


Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?

No, I'm pretty overweight and I think my face's okay but I don't really like my body.


Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?

Never. I (personally) think you should only have sex with the person/s you love. But to each their own 


Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?

I don't like to perform because I don't like to be watched by everyone and would be very nervous. I wouldn't consider comedy because you even have to make jokes when you're sad.


Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?

Yes!


Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.

They disgust me, because everyone should have the same rights.


Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.

I'm a very good listener. I don't interrupt people and am always showing that I'm listening to them so they don't get sad or disappointed.


Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?

I don't think this is relevant 


Question five. Romantic comedies?

Yes, I like them so much because they always change my mood in a good way.


Question six. Physics?

I'm very interested in physics but I'm bad at it, because as I said, I'm more creative than logical.


Question seven. Farts?

Farting is normal because every human farts so I don't think it's really disgusting.


Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?

Yes but I don't do it daily. :x


Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?

I'm sorry, english is not my native language. I don't understand this.


Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here

Not really


Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? 

Nothing


Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?

I would be very angry and sad because I'm very sensitive and would ignore the person for weeks.


----------



## Barbaraelectronicmusic (May 2, 2017)

*Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy? * 

_ I went from the Dukan diet years ago , only meat and eggs and fish and little veggies , to vegan for one year and a half with cigarettes , to what I am now : someone who eats everything except meat , but I do have normal rennet in cheese and not the plant based one_

*Question two. Describe your ideal partner.* Someone intelligent , smart and sexy at the same time , older than me and with sense of humour . For example , I had a crush on teacher in high school . I'm talking about men . It can be also age 30 or 40 and physically attractive and with an exciting life , like a singer in a band . He doesn't have to call me to often .

*Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.*

I think about relationships between people , for example at my workplace in a call center customer care service I used to notice the invisible bonds _ links ? I'm not english _ between the team leaders and some girls and women who worked there , I noticed how they always had to act like they were dumb or didn't understand things in order to be accepted by those men , even if they were working there for a long time and already knew how things worked . I notice the power people have and the subtile but strong bonds they build , consciously or unconsciously , with other people . I notice people's will and how bad they can use it with other people . I think about crap also : to be super thin even if I'm not, risks . I have ocd rituals that allow me not to think to much , though .

*Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.*

Living funny situations , listen to music , think about connection between things , taking walks . 

*Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.*

I'm only like that when I'm at my best, skinnier than now for example , when I look good and really am into something , for example when I really invested much energy in something and it became really important to me . Everything that does not caught my attention long time enough I don't care about it and also not about competition . I can be competitive if bored or if I really dislike someone. I'm ambitious but easily get nervous when things don't work as perfectly as I wish . Sometimes I wonder if I'm really such a perfectionist or if I believe it in order to chill and make the all or nothing rule be my excuse to not be as I wish I was . I wish I was skinnier , had less sabotaging thoughts .

*Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?*

I used to have friends at 14 and 16 years old but it stopped . 

*Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?*

Yes , everyone does . The face is a mask itself , isn't it ? I think so , I think judging someone by it's face is wrong .

*Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?*

Not really , I wish I was skinnier even if my weight is considered normal with this height . I try to make myself feel comfortable through hygiene ocd rituals .

*Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?*

I can consider it , but my ocd thoughts would not allow me to see those people as safe . They should use condoms . That's based on the the second option, because I really dislike bdsm and wish it would not exist as a practice .

*Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?*

I like to act as someone I'm not in workplace for example , or act in a way to see how people react , I was good in acting at the school theatre in middle school , but nothing more . I could be a good actor if I found someone who would give me good advices and want me in his movie . I like laughing and funny movies .

*Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?*

Yes , I don't find it particularly boring or annoying , if I disliked it I wouldn't have answered .

*Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.*

I honestly would not participate in those things but maybe have an opinion about it and read it in the newspapers .

*Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.*

Yes , I might nod and then answer something that would not hurt anyone and make people feel normal , or I would ask dumb questions , answering to the question with a question and add random average thoughts everyone would have in that case . Or I would express my feelings on how scared or enthusiastic I am about what the person is saying . I would interrupt saying : " wait , but didn't you say . . . . . . . ? " , for example .

*Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?*

No , what question is this ? lol 

*Question five. Romantic comedies?*

a little boring maybe 

*Question six. Physics?*

definitely boring but sometimes usefull , for people who need that 

*Question seven. Farts?*

disgusting but if home alone and you wash yourself afterwards , it's ok , because it could mean your body functions properly

*Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?*

no , my idea of exercise is walking to the grocery shop and walking in general without a routine schedule . I was obsessed with everiday exercise when I was skinnier and liked my body . I'm motivated to exercise if my body looks good and I feel good , which is a problem because exercise is meant to make you skinnier and to make you feel better . I would for example first do a diet , and do long walks and exercise on a threadmill or in front of other people only when skinnier .

*Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?*

I don't understand this question , I have ocd and check my body daily or on a regular basis , if something urgent would happen to me I would call a doctor and don't mind because it's his job

*Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here*

Not really , I was thinking about answering as true as possible and try to make examples 

*Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? *

Nothing , I thought you had the idea to make those questions 

*Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?
*

You have to see the context in which the sentence is situated , is it a joke between friends or something mean a skinny girls tells to a fattie ? 

Thanks in advance I really appreciate your thread


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@radicaldog
You mentioned you liked to think about your place in this world and pursuing passions, which seems like Fi to me. Also you said you played video games for the experience (Se). 
Estp (se-ti) adept and attuned to the present and how it works
Esfp (se-Fi) enjoying the present and their five senses to internalize them as a value system
istp (ti-se) categorizing and analyzing information in general while being acutely aware of their surroundings


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@Grandmaster Yoda
I liked questions eleven and eight (the second one) 
Question nine did not make sense to me.
Ixtp


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@Ald52OnMyTonguePleas
Hello!
inxp 
I'd probably say you were an intp with lots of Fe 
Very difficult...


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@anaraqueen
You are definitely an enfp.
Props to q7


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@SonicRainforest
Holllllly cow you are such an infp. :kitteh:
q8 (the second one)=nice


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@JoetheBull
Bich we are exactly the same person 
You are _such_ an intp.
Nice answers


----------



## radicaldog (Apr 25, 2017)

Tipo said:


> @radicaldog
> You mentioned you liked to think about your place in this world and pursuing passions, which seems like Fi to me. Also you said you played video games for the experience (Se).
> Estp (se-ti) adept and attuned to the present and how it works
> Esfp (se-Fi) enjoying the present and their five senses to internalize them as a value system
> istp (ti-se) categorizing and analyzing information in general while being acutely aware of their surroundings


Value system as morals? That's quite uncommon for me because i do pretend around other people but at the same time i suffer because i want to do my own way but i cant because they might be useful for me later. I'd like to give less shit.


----------



## camilleflowers (Dec 17, 2013)

Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?
Ya know I'm not right nw. I was one growing up due to a parent. I started eating meat because my other parent let me. But like, I did sway back int it a few times because the vegans got to me. But ultimately I started eating meat again because I dn't give that much of a shit deep down. Oh, and I got really anemic so I said fuck that shit. I was too lazy to get the proper nutrients and put myself in bad health.

Question two. Describe your ideal partner.
One that doesn't speak back to me. Honestly, come to think that monogamy isn't for me, but I feel that I should be able to be my true shitty self and not have so many restrictions as most relationships do. Oh, and he has to be dominant. I don't like being dominant. Like just the right amount of bossing me around is good, but he has to want to do the same shit as me otherwise it wont work out. I'm scared of people that are too dominant cuz I kinda have a fear of being abused but at the same time I need it. Aren't I fucked up lol.

Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.
1,2,3. 2 times 3 is 6. 666. Illuminati. Oh shit I thought you meant what I thuought about the number three my bad. Ummm my feelings. Shit I wanna do. How much I hate being restricted. Always thinking of a way to get out of shit tbh

Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.
I love nothing. Well I haven't got that figured out. Don't really enjy anything but causing trouble when I'm bored. Like moving around......like being out there in nature ya feel me.

Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them. If I could literally afford doing nothing with my life and just farting around I would. Because most of us want t work our way out of shitty places we become ambitious. I would say in my case desperate. I don't really like to compete at all. I could really care less because I only see myself anyway.

Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them? My friends are assholes. I tolerate them, like most people. We fuck around and do stupid shit. I feel like I'm the most ratchet when I'm with them. Otherwise I'm pretty uptight and act all good. Don't consider most of them t be my friends' I'd call them associates but let them think that we are friends. If I'm honest we're all jerks to each other but we have a god time. They'd all abandon me in a time of crisis so you don't get attatched.

Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?
Yes. I am a fake ass bitch. I show a different side of myself to everyone, and if I don't feel like it I'm just cold and uncaring.

Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?
No I'm annoying. The critical mind I have can drive me crazy. It's such a pain in the ass I don't get a break other than when I go out and let loose. If you mean appearance wise so, so. I find myself attractive. I try to maintain myself for the most part. I tend to get really strict about what I put in my body

Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?
Yes. No question about it. Wouldn't be the masochist though. That's for the one you love . And I wouldn't trust a stranger while I'm tied up tbh.

Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?
Fuck yeah. I sing in public n shit. I'm down. I'm down for whatever baby. I lovee attention yet I hate it.

Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?
Yes I'm obsessed with myself

Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.
I find it pretty funny to jke about political issues but neither of thse make me feel any kind of way. And that's because they don't really apply to me.....actually maybe women's rights but that's a whole other rabit hole I don't need to go into.

Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.
I pretend to listen but I'm actually not listening. I like to talk more. I nod and smile and such yadayda. Pretend to care when I don't lmao. sometimes you have t try not to laugh when they say their daughter died of cancer.

Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?
Am I getting anything out of killing the other person? Killing them with a board seems so gross ugh. Wouldn't kill myself either one of those ways. Both are stressful and slow/painful. I'd kill another person with a plastic bag if they're tied up. Otherwise I'd hit em with a board because that will get em down quicker.

Question five. Romantic comedies?
No. Fuck those.

Question six. Physics?
Boring

Question seven. Farts?
Disgusting unless it's from my lovely boyfriend

Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?
I used to but it got a bit dangerous. I'd do it more if the darn gym didn't get shut down near me. I live so darn far man. But I wouldn't do it every single day

Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?


Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here
no. Don't feel like looking for em either

Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? 
Another myers briggs questioneer

Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?
It means I gained weight and I'm a fat fuck


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Tipo said:


> @*JoetheBull*
> Bich we are exactly the same person
> You are _such_ an intp.
> Nice answers


Thank you. One of the other threads I kept getting typed ISFP. Mind if I copy and paste your questionnaire and my answers to that thread to see if after reading all the questionnaires and answers to see if I get different answers (or similar)? I am trying to gather enough answers to see if I can compile all the answer to come to a definitive answer to what personality I am.


----------



## LiminalBeing (May 3, 2017)

*Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?*

None. I personally don't like my morals/value system to limit everyday living. To be honest, If I were in control of my meals, living alone and such, I'd prob go vegetarian because it would be easier and faster to work with. The lesser the better. 
I wouldn't say it's messy. I have a bed, usually neat and unused; a table, slightly stacked in a corner due to my most used items; A bookshelf, and yes that is neat. Organized by category. However, my parents still consider my room to be extremely messy in their eyes, I will never be able to understand why. 

*Question two. Describe your ideal partner.*

My ideal partner is one that doesn't exist. Its more of a concept, than a person, and yes it consist of beauty, but is more or less balanced in most ways, character wise.

*Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.*

I consider myself imaginative. I don't actively pursue my imagination, it just comes. I tend to refine them and develop them, find a way to put them out in reality be it in an artistic or mechanical manner. Spend a lot of time, mentally developing my work-flow/process, not much time acting. Due to my impracticality however, most of my mechanical designs defy the laws of physics in some really odd and hidden way, which means it wouldn't work in reality, or at least in this dimension. Other than that, I'm usually contemplating my existence, philosophically. Been attempting to understand the importance of emotional acceptance in decision making, due to the bareness and rigidity of the 'meaninglessness in life'. Attempting to understand the minds of those whose writings I agree with and understand, understanding how they were able to express it out eloquently. Yes, I enjoy thinking about all these. There's more but I lack the means to put it to words, can't find the right 'language'.

*Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.*

Reading, researching, world building, game creating, animating, grand strategies, writing/organizing my thoughts.

*Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.*

I don't think I'm ambitious. I am motivated to put my ideas out there, in order to create some sort of evidence of existence. Identity of sorts. Its for myself more than for the sake of social fame and superficiality. I hate competing, because your focus won't be on the subject matter but rather, the opponent.

*Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?*

I actually don't have any real friends. Or at least, I am a friend to some, but they aren't my friends... They tend to vary. Due to my natural aversion to closeness, I don't really have a specific group or category I know I'd be attracted to.

*Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?*

A mask is pretending you're someone else.. I just don't give out information. I think my parents are SJ and SP. Nothing against that, its just that we function very differently and they generally aren't accepting of my natural self.

*Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?*

Yes, I only know how to be myself, generally speaking, which is why I fail to comprehend how people line me and my interests up with the terms: weird, forbidden, unnatural, odd.

*Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?*

Yes, but I'd prefer observing only. Something beautiful about dominance and sex in general, can't quite understand it, but I would rather be exposed to that beauty without direct contact. It is a slight paradox, of wanting got move in but refusing to. Sorta like the sea finding the sky to be beautiful. From afar it looks like the sea finally meets the sky, but we all know, the horizon is actually a separator.

*Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?*

I don't. I'd rather direct.

*Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?*

Not for the world to see -_-

*Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.*

Nope, I just think most people are generally ignorant of the big picture and get stuck to the details that are convenient for them. Does it really matter? Too much time spent concluding rather than analyzing.

*Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.*

I don't know what a good listener is. I nod, to let the person know I'm listening. I don't interrupt. I just sit still and take in their information. Attempt to view it from a different perspective, but sometimes that gets people thinking I'm spacing out rather than being attentive.

*Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?*

Tie the plastic bag to the board so It'd serve the function of a spoon, however it would be used for head scooping.

*Question five. Romantic comedies?*

Nope, cringe-worthy. Romantic tragedies, seem better.

*Question six. Physics?*

Beautiful. However at times I get sick of the fact that it relies purely on the observable reality, denying the existence of anything beyond what can be seen, its a bit too dry and logically consistent. Its so consistent its too good to be true. I prefer the quantum realm honestly. I mean thats just my opinion, and its coming from an engineering student.

*Question seven. Farts?*

haha What?

*Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?*

I find my physical body to be a burden. Its either too much or too little. I don't exercise willingly, however important it may seem. However, been working around it by considering the lack of needing to see a doctor in the future regarding physical complications if I remain healthy.

*Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?*

Wow, the change in topic. Hate waiting when being examined. Id rather have peace, simply because the societal pressure on me to 'help the community' would be gone..

*Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here*

A few. I'm pretty sure you know what they are -.-

*Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? *

Nothing in particular.

*Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?
*

I'd take a bite and ask 'why'?


Did i write enough to be typed?


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I think this is pretty honest -->*


 





Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?


*
* *




I hate sleeping on sand (from dogs jumping up on the bed) so I shake the sheets and make bed every single day. Bedroom is pretty neat and clean, except for floor, which I try to sweep every 2 days. I started out eating meat, then quit for 5 years in my 20s, then started eating meat again and right now, meat is turning me off again. Actually most food is turning me off, I'm getting so picky in my old age.But NOT eating meat does seem to be the healthier option. The main reason I didn't eat meat was the thought in my head of eating a dead animal (flesh), it turned me off*

Question two. Describe your ideal partner.
*Quiet. Kind. Someone I can drive around town with for hours and not want to punch in the face. I do love my current and one and only husband.*

Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.
*Not a clue. Stuff just comes. All kind of thoughts. What does Trump do at night in the White House?*

Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.
*Write. Play on computer. Read, read, read. Nap. Watch loads of TV. Listen to 435 radio Repeater (ham radio operators). I LOVE to watch and listen. I hate to participate. *

Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.
*I don't have an ambitious bone in my body. I will compete, but only arcade games that have a leaderboard. In other words, I love first place -- I will try and try to get at the top but... I don't want to talk to anyone about it. No group participation. I want to play with myself (lol) hope it is understood what I mean there. Big dreams about the future --- oh yeah. I don't have much time left but I have loads of desires for the future. I'll keep 'em private here though. *

Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?
*Husband is my best friend. Other than that, I really don't have the desire or time to entertain others. What do husband and I do? Plant stuff, play games, go out in car to eat or shop.*

Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?
*Never.*

Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?
*Yes. I love living in this skin. I love myself and l love spending time with myself.*

Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?
*No fricken way. I have no desire to hit someone or be hit. F****** insane.*

Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?
*I love comedy. I love being funny. I fail often. 
*
Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?
*I can get bursts of energy to answer questions like this. I have been at PerCafe for 9 years and just about every single post, what 14000+(?), is about "me" and my opinions on me. I use "I" a lot here. NEVER "us" or "we"... probably not "you" much. It's all been "I". "I believe this..." "I think this..."*

Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.
*The Wall is stupid. Women's rights are _*extremely*_ important. *


Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.
*I listen more than talk. The only time I really talk about myself, is when I write. I'd rather write, than talk. I'd rather people submit to me, what they want to say, in writing, rather than talking. Hopefully they won't have much to say. *

Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?
*No.*

Question five. Romantic comedies?
*Love them. I love just about ALL comedies.*

Question six. Physics?
*No. Absolutely not.*

Question seven. Farts?
*Love farts. Love farting long and loud so husband can react. Love hearing husband fart loud and proud. I usually follow up with saying "that's disgusting!", then will laugh more. Husband and I have been farting for our whole time together, 23+ years. It's been a lovely marriage. Loud and proud.... loud and proud.*

Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?
*Hell no. I cannot think of anything more disgusting than going to a gym, loaded with exercise equipment, people and repetitive movements. The only exercise I get is via my activities I like to do -- gardening, cutting grass, swimming, horseback riding (don't do now). I have never attended a gym in my life. Why I ain't dead, I have no clue.*

Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?
*Peace. Peace. Peace.*

Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here
*Yeah, what does physical examinations have to do with peace or exposed corruption? The pattern seems off.*

Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of?
*Those email questionnaires I used to get in the late 90s.*

Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?
*_1st reaction_ --> "Why?" _2nd reaction_ --> "You're nuts" _3rd reaction_ --> I'd ignore further requests from this person.


----------



## daffodil (Apr 21, 2016)

Tipo said:


> @SonicRainforest
> Holllllly cow you are such an infp.
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I needed to hear! Thanks for taking the time!


----------



## Barbaraelectronicmusic (May 2, 2017)

when will I be typed ? I already answered


----------



## louzz (May 1, 2017)

Barbaraelectronicmusic said:


> when will I be typed ? I already answered


 Me too


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

JoetheBull said:


> Thank you. One of the other threads I kept getting typed ISFP. Mind if I copy and paste your questionnaire and my answers to that thread to see if after reading all the questionnaires and answers to see if I get different answers (or similar)? I am trying to gather enough answers to see if I can compile all the answer to come to a definitive answer to what personality I am.


No worries. Go ahead, glad to be helpful


----------



## anaraqueen (May 14, 2015)

Tipo said:


> @anaraqueen
> You are definitely an enfp.
> Props to q7


lmao everything points to me being an ENFP and I'm still not 100% sure of it
must be an enfp thing


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

sannejamila said:


> 1 I eat meat. My bedroom is an organised mess.
> 
> 2 Intelligent, good sense of humour, clean, creative thinker, reserved, respect my need for personal space, likes to read
> 
> ...





sannejamila said:


> Why?


This is probably not the most accurate analysis but here goes. Discussion and thought of ideas =ne, ni
Daydreaming is pretty idealistic. Nf
I changed my mind on Perceiving-you could be a j. Do you know where things are located in the organized mess that is your room?
I-because you are pretty shy, need personal space from partner


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@Cosmic Hobo
Q1, 11 and six!!!!! (The second one.) I'm Hollering
You and I, we'd get along just fine.
Entp
Doctor's orders


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@louzz
Ixfp, leaning towards the n
Hellloooo


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

Barbaraelectronicmusic said:


> when will I be typed ? I already answered


If I haven't answered after a week just dm me, I may have missed your post. Otherwise I'm just busy, sorry


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@Barbaraelectronicmusic
Isfp babe
You seem rather obsessed with being skinny. I've also had issues with this but now like my body. Want to chat about it in perc dms? Here if you need or want to


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@camilleflowers
Your friends sound like garbage. Like your honesty tho, hard to find in people.
Q3 is so me. 
Esxp or isfp


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@Sily
Ooh you are difficult.
Xnfx as a definite. I lean towards enfp


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@Sily
Ooh you are difficult.
Xnfx as a definite. I lean towards enfp
The fart question was hilarious


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@Sily
Ooh you are difficult.
Xnfx as a definite. I lean towards enfp
The fart question was hilarious


----------



## Barbaraelectronicmusic (May 2, 2017)

Tipo said:


> @Barbaraelectronicmusic
> Isfp babe
> You seem rather obsessed with being skinny. I've also had issues with this but now like my body. Want to chat about it in perc dms? Here if you need or want to


thanks that ' s nice from you : ) thanks for typing me 
yes I ' m a little obsessed but now I stopped dangerous behaviours I had thanks to an online community about eating disorders and my weight is normal


----------



## louzz (May 1, 2017)

Tipo said:


> @louzz
> Ixfp, leaning towards the n
> Hellloooo


Thank you!


----------



## sannejamila (Apr 16, 2017)

Tipo said:


> sannejamila said:
> 
> 
> > 1 I eat meat. My bedroom is an organised mess.
> ...


I always know where everything is, I've probably never lost anything in my whole life hahah.


----------



## cheesedeveloper (May 3, 2017)

jaja this is cool  I will try it, let's see what you think I am

Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?
Yes I am vegetarian, yes for moral reasons :'( I'm a crybaby. Yeah my room is messy, but because I'm very lazy, I actually like to have it organized. When I get anxious I clean every single corner of it, obsesively.

Question two. Describe your ideal partner.
I like them a little douchey but with a big heart inside. I also like smart people, mostly I love to hear them talk about complicate subjects like science, philosophy, astronomy, politics, alien theories... anything! I like learning new things, but I love when someone explain them to me with their own words.

Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.
This one is hard mmm I like to think about love, god, space, eternity, human feelings, overthink why my best friend is sending me slightly different memes like:"gasp does he hate me? is he sad? is he unconciously trying to tell me something but is so embarrased he can't say it with words? are we even friends? if he can't talk to me about it we probably aren't as close as I thought we were "... and other stupid things 

Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.
Writing (extremely trashy) poetry, reading!, spacing lol, overthinking simple things that I did in the day but haunt me when I come back home, staying home of course!, learning useless things, reading about useless things on internet

Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.
I'm zero ambitious and zero competing... I like to go at my own pace and be proud of my own progress. I'm happy for other people's progress and I like to grow with them. My big dream is: to be happy, learn about a lot of things and as much as I can, work in something that will help people and find someone to share the good things in life... jaja 

Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?
I have two kind of friends: super nice and super douchey. I like to stay at home talking or do a specific thing like ice skating, or going to an amusement park, or a museum... we rarely improvise, it has to be planned.

Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?
I try hard to be as honest as I can but I have to use a mask when I don't want to incommode people. And it's not a mask is more like a whole armor or something.

Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?
I wish I was more self confident and that I could speak better my mind. But at the same time I like me  I'm a very cool and chill person except the times my insecurity controls me.

Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?
In theory yes, if the workers there have a good job (i mean are in good working conditions, have a good salary, are in a comfortable enviroment... you know basic rights). But it also kinda scares me, I could try it only for the experience.

Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?
People say I'm good at comedy, of course is only people I'm comfortable with and know my funny side. But no, I hate talking in crowds, I freeze, and I find it hard to improvise.

Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?
Yeah lol I also like reading other people's answers (but only after I finish mine, because I tend to unconciously modify my answers to have the most common/normal ones... I don't like to be seen as weird or wrong... I know! I'm too self concious)

Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.
(please don't make me write a political essay, i will keep it super simple) 
Don't build walls )': ... they cost a lot of money lol. I'm not familiar with the context of 'woman's rights are human rights' (i'm from mexico, so I don't know in detail all about your political stuff) is it a feminist statement? I'm feminist  I believe we are equals and should have equals rights

Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.
Yeah. I never interrupt except when I say a short but clever statement (that i obviously overthinked for at least 20 minutes)

Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?
Not a plastic bag, hanging oneself is the best and less painful way of suicide.

Question five. Romantic comedies?
yEAAAH. I'm a sucker for romance and cheesy stuff... but I'm a little picky, they have to teach me something about love or at least be super funny

Question six. Physics?
yEAAAH science! I'm dumb as a rock but still I like to read about physics.

Question seven. Farts?
No, except these rare ocassions on south park where the fart jokes are kinda funny.

Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?
Excercise as in physical excercise? I know the importance but I don't care about my health much lol and I'm lazy so I need to be motivated by other factors. For example I do ice skating (i love it with pasion) but I need to have physical condition so THAT motivates me to work out even when I hate it.

Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?
I hate any kind of exams. PEACE.

Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here
yeah the numbers, I would have corrected or reorganized them but nah D; also the last questions are odd but it didn't bother me so much. are there other inconsistencies? i didn't notice them i don't care much either lol

Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? 
nothing?

Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?
I would probably stop eating immediately and think "why? does it has a lot of calories? is there a fly in my food? you are a secret agent and we need to start running for our lives or something? you want some?"


these questions are cute it was fun to answer  and thanks for reading my post if you did


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Tipo said:


> @*Cosmic Hobo*
> Q1, 11 and six!!!!! (The second one.) I'm Hollering
> You and I, we'd get along just fine.
> Entp
> Doctor's orders


Ha ha! Thanks!


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Tipo said:


> @*Sily*
> Ooh you are difficult.
> Xnfx as a definite. I lean towards enfp
> The fart question was hilarious


Very interesting. Thank you so much for your time! :happy:


----------



## LiminalBeing (May 3, 2017)

@Tipo 

Would appreciate a response if possible..


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

*Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?*

I never realized how often there are questions labeled "One", but they have two questions in it. Anyway, no I am not a vegetarian because I don't relate to that way of thinking. Yes, my bedroom is messy-ish. Not too messy, there is a bit of an ordered chaos to my room currently. 

*Question two. Describe your ideal partner.*

I don't really prefer to dream up an ideal partner, because it doesn't allow me the chance to learn what I like through experience. So far, I know I it would have to be someone not too clingy, loyal, whom loves me for me, and is not overly emotional. 

*Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.*

Usually whatever observations I have for the day, mostly about what I want to do in the future. I tend to analyze shows and games to understand what makes it good or what makes it bad and if so, what exactly makes it good/bad in terms of structure. 

*Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.*

I enjoy taking walks and eating good food. Going out places and doing things, talking with friends. Playing videogames, particular fighting games. 

*Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.*

Somewhat, I can never just do something half-way once I am fully into it. I don't enjoy competing too much, but I do enjoy a challenge every now and then. I am mostly into things for self-improvement, and tend to feel a bit sad if I beat someone whom doesn't enjoy losing and have been known to lose on purpose because I can take a loss better than the other. 

*Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?*

My friends are mostly varied. A lot of them are more intellectual than I am, save for a few random bits of information I may know offhand that they may not know. A lot of them I met through angry moments, and we later became friends. I think my extroverted friends are the same as my introverted friends. 

*Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?*

Certainly, I always do. I show an air of politeness to a lot of people, and rarely really show how I feel to them. Not sure if this is too real, because I learned this from observing others use it.

*Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?*

Very, I am more comfortable with myself than I would too many other people.


*Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?*

I wouldn't consider it from start to finish, but if I randomly found myself in a situation to be there, I wouldn't be surprised.



*Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?*

I did consider comedy, for many a year, but I eventually decided against it. Didn't really enjoy the idea that it too a cynical perspective to do it best for me personally, and I don't like to control my jokes for an audience. 

*Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?*

I don't mind it, especially if it gives me enough to keep me interested. 

*Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.*

I don't really see anything in either phrases, because they are loose phrases disconnected from any real context. If I yelled "build a wall", it doesn't necessarily mean I am making a statement about anything, I could be instructing a wall for a house. The "Woman's rights are human's rights" statement is odd, because it is phrased as if the two subjects are two completely different things. 

*Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.*

I do not believe there is a need to as you just did, but I don't interrupt often, mainly if there is a question I need to ask on the subject, but usually I wait patiently. 

*Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?*

Neither, I would use a gun, specifically a shotgun to do it efficiently. I wouldn't want to kill me, so most likely someone else, but preferable no one. 

*Question five. Romantic comedies?*

The only movie I can say I enjoyed was "Just Friends." Can't really say too much about it, other than the fact that I did enjoy watching it, and the fact that Ryan Reynolds is in it. 


*Question six. Physics?*

Is an interesting subject to listen to and learn about. It's not something I would go out of my way to learn however. 

*Question seven. Farts?*

It is a gas that people pass, that some find to be funny, I am not one of them.

*Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?*

Yes, very much so. I walk around everyday, for more than once a day to go places, and I own a car. Mind you, I still take my car if the place is too far or if time

*Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?*

I don't see the correlation between the first question and the second, but I believe it is important to understand peace's need, by being able to notice corruption when it reveals itself. Though if I chose, I would prefer peace rather than viewing a consistent view of darkness. 

*Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here*

I could easily go on for a list of inconsistencies, but I feel as if I already addressed them before, like the fact that some of the question were comprised of two questions, but I figured it was done on purpose to invoke a feeling or reaction.

*Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?
*

I would ask them "Why?" Because I wouldn't want to rule out the chance that there may be a good reason for it.


----------



## Lousia (Apr 19, 2017)

*Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?
*
No. Yes, always.

*Question two. Describe your ideal partner.
*
It's about the person inside mostly and how I can interact with him. I need to be with someone who is smart, whom I can have debates with and with whom I can share some emotional stuff too. I've been with him for two years.

*Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.
*
Theories, life. How humans work in a logical way. 

*Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.
*
I like psychology but not clinical, more in a social way, but I like to explore the ways people make their decisions and why, I like to see what influences them. I'd like to work in psychocriminology. I like to play LoL and various video games. I like reflection, I like to think about the different ways to solve problems. And I love being alone, I can't stand people most of the time.

*Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.
*
No, neither of them. I don't have big dreams. 

*Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?
*
I don't have much friends. I have " friends " on the internet, and I love to play LoL with them, to debate with them. I've seen them multiple times IRL, and we tend to share the same bound behind the screen and IRL so it's nice. I have two bestfriends, one that I see once a year, we like to do a lot of things like karting, going to movies, etc, and we have a good connection. With the second one, we tend to discuss books, theories, and ways we see things. 

*Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?
*
Yes. But it's because I really tend to distance myself from things and people.

*Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?
*
Not really, as I said earlier, I don't have big dreams or wishes because I always tended to focus on others people lives so I didn't have to focus on myself. 

*Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?
*
Nope.

*Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?
*
Nope. Nope.

*Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?
*
Moitié moitié as we say in France. 

*Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.
*
No. For the second sentence, I'd kind of agree, but things are evolving so I wouldn't say it with as much conviction as I would have if I would have been born in the 20's for example. But I think they are a big part of the human rights because some of those human rights used to be taken away from women. And yes, the first sentence bothers me because people are putting the wrong causes on the issues, and some people are really thinking about building a fucking wall and I think that's really simplifying those issues and the way to solve them.

*Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.
*
Depends on people and on the way they talk and what they talk about But I can be very useful for someone who has troubles, because I know what to ask in order to help them say what's wrong. But I don't like people who talk too much or who are too emotional and then I tend to block myself cause I don't really feel close to them.
When it's a debate, I tend to analyze first and then speak up when everything is made up in my mind. I'm stubborn and it takes time to convince me when I do talk, even though I'm an opened person. 

*Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?
*
No, I'd use a spoon.

*Question five. Romantic comedies?
*
I don't like cliché but I tend to like some of them, but I watch them so I can enhance my emotional comprehension of things. And it's not my favorite kind of movies.

*Question six. Physics?
*
Nope.

*Question seven. Farts?
*
Sometimes. 

*Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?
*
Not really. 

*Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?
*
Peace is fine. But exposed corruption can be interesting in order to enhance and improve the way the society works.
*Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here
*
Well. Some questions are cliché to me, like physics and romantic movies even though it is put forward in the MBTI typing, to me it's too reducing.

*Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? 
*
MBTI.
*Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?*
I'd eat that pizza slice right in front of them.


----------



## Lousia (Apr 19, 2017)

xcopy said:


> *question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?*
> 
> i never realized how often there are questions labeled "one", but they have two questions in it. Anyway, no i am not a vegetarian because i don't relate to that way of thinking. Yes, my bedroom is messy-ish. Not too messy, there is a bit of an ordered chaos to my room currently.
> 
> ...


entp ?


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

Lousia said:


> entp ?


Oh? You see Ti-Fe in me? It's the first time someone would consider me an intuitive.


----------



## TheTuckingFypo (Mar 20, 2017)

Try me.

*Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?*

- No. I like steak and seafood too much to consider it. 
- As for my room, I wouldn't say it's perfectly neat and tidy (as it should be), but I wouldn't exactly call it messy either... For an outsider, perhaps it's better to describe it as an organized chaos. 

*Question two. Describe your ideal partner.*

- I got him. He's smart. We've been together since we were 12. We're now almost 20. (That's not a question.)

*Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.*

- Science
- Philosophy 
- Politics
- The future
- Psychology

(Also not a question)

*Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.*

- Sleep
- Eat
- Think
- Archery
- Skiing
- Swimming
- Videogames
- Art (drawing, sewing and jewelry making in particular)

(Again, not a question.)

*Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.*

- I'm not sure.
- No
- If I have big dreams, I am unaware of them.

*Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?*

- I have a few close friends. And my boyfriend. They're smart. And nice. 
- Not sure, with my friends, they love exploring and adventures (I sleep in the back seat ). My bf and I just chill at home.

*Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?*

- Yeah. Though the onset is due to my failing/poor health. 

*Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?*

- Sure. 

*Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?*

- What?

*Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?*

- I prefer being behind the scenes, but will perform if necessary. 
- Nah.

*Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?*

- Sure.

*Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.*

- Maybe the second one. We can chat about such topic at a later time.
- Does it disgust me? I don't really care. 

*Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.*

- Yes.
- I do my best to not interrupt.
- My listening style involves taking as much information in, processing it, and understanding it. My responses vary depending on the situation.

*Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?*

- What? No. Why would someone do that?

*Question five. Romantic comedies?*

- Save me. Please. Unless it's The Notebook. That one speaks to me.

*Question six. Physics?*

- Sure.

*Question seven. Farts?*

- What about them? 

*Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?*

*Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?*

- What about them?
- No idea. 

*Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here*

HOLY KCUF. 
I know it was intentional.... 

*Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? *

20 questions... With technically 28 questions, and a few "tell me about ___'s"

*Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?*

- It has happened before. I keep eating. They have no authority over my life, let alone my eating habits. If it was my mom, however, shit would go down, and one of us ends up crying.


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

sannejamila said:


> I always know where everything is, I've probably never lost anything in my whole life hahah.


J for sure. You're probably an infj


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@LiminalBeing
Helloooo intj. I'd like to se a play directed by you


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@cheesedeveloper
Infp 
Totally related to question six


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Tipo said:


> @Grandmaster Yoda
> I liked questions eleven and eight (the second one)
> Question nine did not make sense to me.
> Ixtp


If I am to constrain you by any law then it must be one that I am also bound to. Paraphase. Classic republic thinking. The laws apply to everyone equally. But those who preach the laws sometimes do not follow them.


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@Xcopy
I agree with @Lousia
Entp
Why does your profile say isfp? I thought you were basically the isfp antithesis 
Q12, six, 18.5 and 19 pleased me


----------



## cheesedeveloper (May 3, 2017)

Tipo said:


> @cheesedeveloper
> Infp
> Totally related to question six


[gasp] a P?? you think I look like a P? oh my god I wish I was! ;u;

I'm not 100% of what my personality is... but I was always sure I was IxxJ jajajaja and not very proud of it, I hate my black or white mentallity... where is one full/perfect thing or nothing. You might have mistook it by my laziness and laid back attitude but actually I try hard to look chill jajajajajaja


----------



## mcnn4 (May 7, 2017)

*Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?*
No and my bedroom is not messy.

*Question two. Describe your ideal partner.*
Someone who listens and gives me insight to theories and information that I'm not familiar with. Someone who is affectionate and appreciates my efforts. I like a partner who gives me a sense of security and stability but I find myself attracted to those who give me adventure in life.

*Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.*
I like to think about what my friends are doing or how they're thinking. To be honest, I don't think much but just think about what I see in front of me. When I'm washing the dishes or taking a shower, I usually think about other people's thoughts and actions and how I feel about them. 


*Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.*
I love to watch reality TV or really any show about people (ie: Gossip girl, 90210 etc). I also like to draw or go out with friends.

*Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.*
I'm ambitious but I am not competitive at all. I like to challenge myself in ways that better myself but not necessarily in comparison to others. I don't have really big dreams. I hope to become a principal of a school to help better kid's educations and lives but I feel like this is a very practical 'dream' since I am studying Education currently.

*Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?*
My friends are actually really fun people that are usually more creative than me. My best friend is actually ENFP. We do a lot of things together like going to restaurants and partying together. I have other friends as well and we mostly like to drink together and go out and eat together.

*Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?*
Yes and no. I wear a mask in a way where I am a very public person in my community. I've ran for student government and other executive positions so I feel that I have to look good on social media. I also am well acquainted with a lot of people. But my true self is really only revealed to close friends. I like to build myself up as a sociable and high-achieving person on social media but in reality, I like a lot of peculiar things in art and in music. 

*Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?*
Yes, I am comfortable with my body and my appearance in general. But I am usually not by myself so I don't know if I'm comfortable BY myself.

*Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?*
No.

*Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?*
No, I'm not into performing arts and I don't think I'm funny enough to be a comedian.

*Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?*
I do but I'm really impatient. I actually started to answer these questions a couple of days ago, got to question 5 and gave up and now trying again. If these questions were not typed out but were asked in an interview, I would have no problem talking about myself. I think I have a harder time typing it out than vocalizing it.

*Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.*
Well, I study politics and education so I'm very familiar with stuff like this. I don't think it disgusts me but although I study politics, I'm not that active in terms of political rallies and organizations. I prefer to study the phenomenon than be too involved. I want to see things on all sides objectively.

*Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.*
I think I'm not the best listener. I think I do interrupt or start to stray away from listening a lot. I have a pretty short attention span. I nod and say filler words to affirm the person I'm listening when really I might not be... I prefer the person to tell me some information, let me react to it and then continue. 

*Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?*
No.

*Question five. Romantic comedies?*
Yes.

*Question six. Physics?*
Hell no. Bad at science.

*Question seven. Farts?*
Yes?

*Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?*
Yes I do! I work out and do the same routines daily.

*Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?*
I do check ups gladly. And I think I'd rather have peace.

*Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here*
Yes, I did not understand the farts question and feel as though these questions are so open-ended I had a hard time answering them.

*Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? *
Honestly, I'm not sure.

*Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?*
I would probably pause and wonder why they said that to me. If I keep eating, would they not like me/would I look bad. I would get offended if it was a first date and my date said that to me. But if it's a close friend I would think about whether I really should stop eating.


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

Tipo said:


> @Xcopy
> I agree with @Lousia
> Entp
> Why does your profile say isfp? I thought you were basically the isfp antithesis
> Q12, six, 18.5 and 19 pleased me


Mainly, because from my own studies, I don't often really believe I use any Ti or Fe. Though, I am kind of curious to see where you saw Ti in me? Another thing I notice, is that I'm often called a Sensor for my direct style of writing, so this would be sort of new to me. 

Edit: Also the antithesis of an ISFP is an ENTJ isn't it?


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Question one. Are you vegan or vegetarian for moral reasons? Is your bedroom messy?
No and it’s a mess. The floor is my closet . 

Question two. Describe your ideal partner.
Laid back and athletic. She likes to travel. She likes to be outside. 

Question (?) three. Tell me what you like to think about.
Possibilities that come from the present moment. Linking things together and seeing possibilities. 

Question (?) four. Tell me what you love to do.
Anything that doesn’t involve silence and sitting around. Every now and then it’s okay, but I like to be active. I like to be in environments with noise and action. It helps me generate ideas. It’s a boost when it’s a new experience. 

Question five. Are you very ambitious? Do you like to compete? Describe. Or (choose between the first two and this one) Do you have big dreams? Describe them.
I’d say I’m about average for all of those. I will say when I compete it’s mostly an internal competition. 

Question six. What are your friends like? What do you like to do with them?
They’re pretty chill. They’re really big into music. We really don’t hang out anymore, but when we do we just chill. 

Question seven. Do you ever feel as though you wear a mask?
Um…nope. 

Question eight. Are you comfortable with yourself?
Oh yeah…very comfortable with myself. 

Question nine. Would you ever consider going to a bdsm/sex house?
Not really. 

Question ten. Do you like to perform? Would you ever consider comedy?
I do, but in an everyday casual way. 

Question eleven. Do you like answering questions about yourself such as these?
Not really. The first time around I half-assed it, which is why I’m retaking it. 

Question twelve. Would you ever yell 'build a wall'? Would you ever say 'woman's rights are human rights'? Do both of these phrases disgust you? Do tell. Questions like these may or may not be used for your typing, depending on your description and explanation.
I’d say the first one in a mocking way. The second one is obvious and feels redundant saying. 

Question thirteen. Are you a good listener? Do you do any of the following? Nod, and smile, say "Aw" and such, don't interrupt? Describe your listening style.
I’m an okay listener. If I’m not engaged in something I’m a good listener, but when I have something that interests me I almost become one with it. 

Question fourteen. Would you use a plastic bag or board to kill yourself or someone else?
What lol…I have no clue. 

Question five. Romantic comedies?
Only would watch them to make fun of them. 

Question six. Physics?
It’s interesting. 

Question seven. Farts?
The funniest things ever. Part of my humor revolves around it. Lol 

Question eight. Do you believe in the importance of exercise and participate daily?
I do and need to or I’ll go crazy. 

Question 18.5. Physical examinations? Would you rather have peace or exposed corruption?
I believe in the truth. If that ruffles some feathers, so be it. 

Question nineteen. Did you notice any "inconsistencies" in these questions prior to this? Vent here
Yeah…whatever. 

Question 19.5. What did this test remind you of? 
Nothing in particular. 

Question 20. What if someone told you, "Stop eating"?
I’d tell them to shut the eff up…


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

Xcopy said:


> Mainly, because from my own studies, I don't often really believe I use any Ti or Fe. Though, I am kind of curious to see where you saw Ti in me? Another thing I notice, is that I'm often called a Sensor for my direct style of writing, so this would be sort of new to me.
> 
> Edit: Also the antithesis of an ISFP is an ENTJ isn't it?


the way you thought about things and your writing style were indicators of ti to me. Also I do not think direct writing style means you are a Sensor. 

Revisiting this has made me consider you an istp, but I still see entp as a possible candidate


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> If I am to constrain you by any law then it must be one that I am also bound to. Paraphase. Classic republic thinking. The laws apply to everyone equally. But those who preach the laws sometimes do not follow them.


As in lawmakers go to a sex house? Or personal morals?


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

@Lousia
Intp confirmed
Q19=truuue 
Are you French?


----------



## Magic Qwan (Oct 9, 2013)

Tipo said:


> @*Magic Qwan*
> Sorry, don't do enneagram. Im absolute shit at it.
> 
> I'd say estp. maybe istp or entp.... You were very hard


ne-dom works, but I've always been a little spacey for se-dom


----------

